# Pets



## oriecat

Here's my Orie.


----------



## nukie

*Links gone *


----------



## Geronimo

*Links gone *


----------



## christopher

*Link gone *


----------



## Bob_McBob

edit due to broken link


----------



## manda

smudgie is so cute!


----------



## grimmett

edit due to broken link


----------



## voodoocat

*Links gone *


----------



## carlita




----------



## Lula

edit due to broken link


----------



## manda

Mr Darcy

*Links gone *


----------



## Sharkbait

Just a snapshot, but this is my Boilermaker when he was a puppy. I've got a couple of better ones at home...I'll look later. 
*Linksgone *


----------



## SomberVision

2 shots of my dog "Prissy" shes getting old but still looking young

*Links gone *


----------



## drlynn

My wife's beloved Baby Dog, who we had to put to sleep a few months ago. 

_*Link gone* _


----------



## simnine

*Link gone *
Tobias. Sadly, he is no longer with us. :cry:


----------



## hesaias

Shiloh
*Link gone *


----------



## mrsid99

*Link gone *
The only pet allowed in my apartment.


----------



## photobug

@ Sid. Good one!


----------



## TwistMyArm

Ozzy
*Link gone *


----------



## lizheaemma

*Link gone *


----------



## ashley_christy77

my darling cat
*Links gone *

feedback and comments would be greatly appretiated! thank you so much


----------



## Prophet

Here are my girls. Last night I did my first role of B&W film in almost 10 years. I made the mistake of letting them fall to the floor while they were drying and scratched the negs up a bit. I will have to watch for that next time. Also, I believe my enlarger was a little dusty.

Anyhow,


----------



## Erikir

edit due to broken link


----------



## boswell

edit due to broken link


----------



## photong

*Link gone *
My Older sister's hamster PJ.

*Link gone *
My darling doxie (passed away last January :cry: ) Buddy.

*Link gone *
My former betta fish Blue Thunder (now living with my cousin because I moved to another city; she took the picture recently, I have my own on my website)

I'll post an image of my goldfish (Cheif) and current betta fish (Horris) soon.


----------



## Darfion

Here's one of my three cats. Georgie yawning
*Link gone *


----------



## stick35

I'm new here, and I'm excited to find a group of people as crazy about photography as I am!  I just caught the photography bug about a month ago, so I have a lot to learn about framing pictures - I though the animals below were going to take up much more of the photo than they did.  I took these pictures of my 3 pets this weekend:


----------



## photong

Cheif (short of something very long. I didnt name him..lol)
*Link gone *
Horris
*Link gone *


----------



## Inspirational Muse

hehe this isnt my pet but i wish it was......
*Link gone *
i took this in a lion reserve


----------



## ShutterGirl

edit due to broken link


----------



## Prophet

I guess Ginger is just a sucker for the camera...she is always posing....

-Jeremy-


----------



## mrsid99

Great shot and an apt name, how can you resist that face?


----------



## GUYO

Please all welcome Shoultz !






The shot was taken on a B&W film 
and was printed has a color negative 
on a normal printing paper 
using only the BLUE tunes !

P.S. - I bet you wouldn't belive me, but his best friend is a ...






CAT !

SURPRISE !!!


----------



## Belle26

here's some pics of our cat, Mr. Killer...
















Isn't he cute?


----------



## Dew

edit due to broken link


----------



## flipmack

edit due to broken link


----------



## MuffinJuice

edit due to broken link


----------



## Lula

Congrats Dew 
Thats a nice puppy


----------



## Third Eye

edit due to broken link


----------



## voodoocat

Third Eye said:
			
		

> I've got 2 cats, Bushimi and Ivory. Bushimi is the sorta small(compaired to Ivory) black and white kitty, and Ivory is the huge mountian of cat.


I love this shot!


----------



## Third Eye

thanks!

[edit] I keep meaning to complament you on your avitar. Tenatious D ROCKS! [/edit]


----------



## Third Eye

These 2 are just funny.

*Links gone *


This one's kinda mean, my friend did it. Not me .


----------



## cowbert098

here he is...

*Links gone *


----------



## mikeliketrike

Here's my fiance and I's puppy, Twobit.


----------



## Branna

My cute little fur-monster, Dante.


----------



## stick35

cowbert - that first one is really nice.  Looks like a great dog.


----------



## cowbert098

stick35 said:
			
		

> cowbert - that first one is really nice.  Looks like a great dog.


Thank you, he sure is a great dog!


----------



## LaFoto

As the newcomer to this board who I am, I also dig out some of your older themes (looks like since last December there haven't been any more contributions to this one), but I feel inspired to introduce you to *Mia*, our cat: 
*Link gone *
_Mia in November 2001, when she had just joined us_

*Link gone *
_Mia, very suspiciously eying up "Erika", the hedgehog, who had spent the winter 2001/2002 with us and had then woken all healthy and fine_

*Link gone *
_Mia, nervously looking over to the fence, behind which there was our neighbour's dog, who must have been awe-inspiring to a cat!_


----------



## Lula

So Cute!!!
Love it!
I have a cat too and picture with hedgehog made me remind the behavior my cat has with doves!    
Cool pics!
Lovely cat


----------



## fadingaway1986

edit due to broken link


----------



## Ferd

My Quaker Tigger








and my Green Cheek Conure Max


----------



## Lungfarmer

My cats Fatty (formerly known as Rizzo) and Zucco. They are brother and sister. Big cats, heh heh, especially Fatty, as her nickname came to be her real name. Fatty has hazel eyes and Zucco has green eyes, and the orange fur down the bridge of their noses mirrors each other. They are my "kids" 

Fatty:
*Links gone *
And Zucco:
*Links gone *


----------



## Kent Frost

I know a lot of you have seen this pic before, but here it is again to fit into the correct thread. ;-)


----------



## Big Mike

*Links gone *


----------



## schussey

edit due to broken link


----------



## Chiller

edit due to broken link


----------



## azcaddman

*Links gone *


----------



## jadin

my roommate's cat..
*Link gone *
who volunteered for dream tests.. (or something)
*Link gone *


----------



## schussey

heh- i like that cat pics, very clever


----------



## LaFoto

edit due to broken link


----------



## photogoddess

My horse Shadow


----------



## markc

Aw, cute! (yes, even the snake)

This is a friend of mine and her dog.
*Link gone *


----------



## photogoddess




----------



## Metimbo

My dog Peanut.






~Tim


----------



## Lula

The Misterious Cat is back
*Link gone *


----------



## airgunr

*Glass of Trixie anyone?*





*Tigger & Trixie*


----------



## spyrogyro

edit due to broken link


----------



## alsoran

edit due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

*Link gone *
Our cat Mia looks in this one as if she were laughing and laughing, I think.
Actually, she, too, is just yawning, and I, too, managed to catch her like this .


----------



## ormia

I think this may be my first post. Oh well, might as well start somewhere. 
Here are my two beagles

Rosco P. Coletrain:
*Link gone *
Lovey:


----------



## AMcNeice

My kitty tequlia
*Link gone *


----------



## pilgrim

There sure are some cool looking pet's here   

edit due to broken link


----------



## graigdavis

This is my dog Shiloh.
*Link gone *
And everyone knows this...Thing.
*Link gone *


----------



## pilgrim

nice one graig.   

edit due to broken link


----------



## Victor

My cat Doc. 
*Link gone *


----------



## Jaffapie

Doc has great eyes!

Here's my friend Adam's kitten Pixel :-D
She's a minx, if there ever was one!


----------



## chinagirl

i like  your  cat


----------



## LaFoto

One more of Mia, my cat:
*Link gone *


----------



## ShutterBug4_4

My boyfriend's dog, Chuckie...


----------



## jadin

Jaffapie said:
			
		

> Here's my friend Adam's kitten Pixel :-D



That's an awesome name!


----------



## sabman

*Link gone *
Kelly, one of my two greyhounds
*Link gone *
Scout, one of my four cats.


----------



## molested_cow

Hmmmm.... I thought I posted these before:


----------



## molested_cow

edit due to broken link


----------



## Alison

This is Deuce (his full name is Alpine's Dueces Wild)
*Link gone *
and this is Sydney, my first baby, and only daughter wink: ) with my youngest son. At the pound they told us she was lab/malamute, turns out she's lab, greyhound. I'll have to find a side shot of her running. 
*Link gone *
We've got 2 cats, too but I don't have anything on our website currently. I need to take some more pictures of them.


----------



## jadin

The last photo rocks, love the bond they have.


----------



## Alison

Thanks, it was a complete fluke. I was just shooting a new background to see what the color looked like and Lucas wandered over and sat next to the dog. Sydney has limited patience for the kids but for some reason she will let Lucas lie on her.


----------



## Sk8man

my sister's cat, we think she's pregnant:
*Link gone *


----------



## mentos_007

My name is Bond, James Bond. Really  And he owns his own webpage: www.shih.tzu.prv.pl . Shih tzu its a breed if some of you might not know
*Link gone *


----------



## hobbes28

You might have seen this one already.
*Link gone * 

This is t.c. she is a three year old Himalayan(sp.) We love her very much.


----------



## Alison

Mentos, great dog, but how does he see?

*Edited to reflect the right gender - oops!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> You might have seen this one already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is t.c.  she is a three year old Himalayan(sp.)  We love her very much.



Heh, very cool image, reminds me of Alfred Hitchcock for some reason.


----------



## santino

hobbes28: Beautiful, great expression!

Well.. and here's my cute dachshund


----------



## mentos_007

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Mentos, great dog, but how does he see?



Huh he wears a hair-clip  I try to put it there regularly so he can see, but sometimes I just forget about it


----------



## ats

My mare , Bahima Halima
*Link gone *
My gelding Massada Muhani
*Link gone *


----------



## bshearer

Here is a image of our Dog.
*Link gone *


----------



## shuttered

my dog sebastain


----------



## Hawkwrithe

These are older pictures of Lassie... some were originally black and white, but then somehow the scanner gave them all a purple tint; and oddly enough, I kindof like the purple...

*Links gone *


----------



## hobbes28

Here's our well behaved, proper, too good cat, caught in action. She acts like she is the queen.

*Link gone *

The room was trashed since we have been re arranging so I had to burn the background.


----------



## Alison

You mean I'm not supposed to show pictures of my messy house...uh oh. 
Looks like she's having fun, though her eyes are kind of freaking me out!


----------



## molested_cow

Hawkwrithe said:
			
		

> These are older pictures of Lassie... some were originally black and white, but then somehow the scanner gave them all a purple tint; and oddly enough, I kindof like the purple...



that's a happy horse


----------



## Alison

molested_cow said:
			
		

> Hawkwrithe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are older pictures of Lassie... some were originally black and white, but then somehow the scanner gave them all a purple tint; and oddly enough, I kindof like the purple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a happy horse
Click to expand...


I agree! I like the action in the first of the series.


----------



## sobi




----------



## Alison

sobi, those last two photos are awesome!


----------



## mygrain

This is Bacchus. He's big, fat, and real lazy.
*Link gone *
This is Eris. She is a prissy critter.
*Link gone *


----------



## Goofup

edit due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva




----------



## wxnut




----------



## jadin

Alas my parents are allergic to cats and dogs. And probably many other mammals as well.

The end result is that I can't have a pet  My only comfort is this puppy, who doesn't wag his tail, beg for scratching or any other puppy things.

Some day, I will have my own pet(s)!!!


----------



## K8

Had the annual Blessing of the Animals today:

NO. WOODSTOCK&#8212;annual blessing of the animals Sun., Sept. 26 at 9:00 am at The Church of the Messiah, School St. All members of the community and their pets are welcome to attend and all pets receive a blessing from the vicar. Refreshments served. Offering will be sent to Heifer Project International........

Big Girl shows up, who knew! Her name is Victoria & she's 14 years old....

*Link gone *


----------



## jadin

It looks like she's wearing a mickey mouse hat! 

Love your shot crazyava


----------



## Corry

You have a pet BEAR? :shock:


----------



## K8

Core wrote:


> You have a pet BEAR?



No I don't but I would LOVE to. Sorry, I should have explained further...

Here's a link for a further explaination:http://mysite.verizon.net/vze7wnwe/blessingoftheanimals/index.html


----------



## centrerugger

nothing artistic or whatnot...just this is the only picture of him that he's clean...hehe


----------



## elrick

*Link gone *
photo by me, cat is not mine, but from Cat Show...


----------



## Aga

This is one of my doggies  
*Link gone *


----------



## Niki

Here is my old lady Sandy.. she is still my lil baby though.  
*Links gone *


----------



## Corry

Is that a marker in her mouth??? Naughty dog!


----------



## Niki

core_17 said:
			
		

> Is that a marker in her mouth??? Naughty dog!



I guess you mean Sandy and it's a bone. She likes them for the first 30 mins and then forgets. She has had one really huge one for all her life (10 years soon ) and I guess it is more like a toy than a food for her.  :roll:


----------



## Corry

Heh heh..the very end of it looks like a marker cap for a yellow marker!


----------



## elrick

*Cats photos* continued from:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12662&start=0
*Link gone *
http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=3


----------



## plumkrazy

My dad's dog Bonkers:


----------



## Picksure

If a fish is a pet, I have two pets.  Reba keeps close tabs on Bubbles.
*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

Picksure said:
			
		

> If a fish is a pet, I have two pets.     Reba keeps close tabs on Bubbles.




That's too cute!!! My kitty does that to my froggie...and froggie's food! (crickets)


----------



## elrick

*core_17*: and does she eat crickets?


----------



## Corry

I would never let her touch those things.  She eats Iams and all the Whisker Lickens threats she can beg out of my boyfriend.


----------



## GregF422

My first photo post around here. I apologize for the crappy quality but the scanner in the computer lab on campus here are not the best i guess. Looks like it needs some extra color depth. I can asure you that the original print looks normal.

My Beagle, Buddy, when he was a puppy (about a year old) he's now about 3 or 4 yrs old:
*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

Aw!!!!  He looks so curious!!!


----------



## Picksure

plumkrazy said:
			
		

> My dad's dog Bonkers:



That is a nice shot of a great lookin' pooch.


----------



## Tybstar

*Link gone *
They don't draw blood, too often!


----------



## Picksure

Ty, cool pic. May I "right click and save picture as"?


----------



## ferny

I'm under orders from jadin.


----------



## elrick




----------



## Picksure

edit due to broken link


----------



## elrick

Picksure: lovely Cat..may be you post her on my site?


----------



## elrick

*Link gone *


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

elrick said:
			
		

> http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=3



Whoa, thats cool, doesn't even look like a real cat but it is... neat


----------



## uberben

we got this little guy when he was 7 weeks, now he is almost 12 weeks. 

*Links gone *


----------



## elrick

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Whoa, thats cool, doesn't even look like a real cat but it is... neat


_Thank You_
oh...she is real...just tired...very tired...


----------



## elrick




----------



## Picksure

uberben said:
			
		

>



Love it. Fantastic photo.


----------



## elrick




----------



## Nytmair

hmmm i don't think i've posted pics of my dog here yet... even though i coudl have sworn i've posted in some pet thread before :scratch:

anywho,  here's my family's almost 10 year old greyhound Indy.


----------



## Corry

Aw! He's got such soulful eyes!


----------



## Niki

Aaw, Indy is a beautiful lady.  

Here is another pic of my precious. :love:
*Link gone *


----------



## Nytmair

Niki said:
			
		

> Aaw, Indy is a beautiful lady.



Indy is a beautiful man you mean 

sure he may not have all of the "parts" anymore, but that doesn't make him a lady!!! :LOL:


see? Corry got it right!  8)


----------



## Niki

Ow, sorry. 

Ah well.. he is a cutie anyway. In a handsome way..


----------



## Nikon Fan

Alright here's my dads cat Sierra: 
*Link gone *
and our Dog Guido:
*Link gone *


----------



## Nytmair

Niki said:
			
		

> Ow, sorry.
> 
> Ah well.. he is a cutie anyway. In a handsome way..



haha, it's cool :mrgreen:


----------



## simnine

I named him Pseudo, but everyone else just calls him Stubby (because he has no tail).


----------



## elrick

*Link gone *


----------



## Unimaxium

Here are 3 pictures of some dogs. The last one was just some lucky timing that I'm proud of   . I had to touch up the color a lot in the last one because it came out pretty poor originally. I'm still not very happy with it, but it is better than the original. The other ones I like, though. I also touched the others up a little, but not very much.


----------



## conch

*Link gone *
my brother's dogs playing in the backyard.


----------



## elrick

*Link gone *


----------



## John E.

edit due to broken link


----------



## seulla

edit due to broken link


----------



## Trig

conch said:
			
		

> my brother's dogs playing in the backyard.


HOLY MOLY! Look at it's eye! It's sticking out so much!


----------



## conch

bugeyed piratey impersonation


----------



## Big Mike

seulla said:
			
		

> This is my kitten, Indy.  These was taken the day we brought him home when he was about six weeks.



Ha Ha....that's great.  With a good caption it could go on a funny greeting card.


----------



## seulla

E


----------



## chantillynative

edit due to broken link


----------



## elrick

*Link gone *


----------



## anton980

Here's my pet. She's almost 6 months old.
*Link gone *


----------



## anton980

And here's the result of me trying to reintroduce my cat to her sister.  They havent seen each other for about 4 months and I guess they're not recognizing each other any more


----------



## Monster2005




----------



## Purified

WHOA, the 2nd one is absolutely stunning! So incredibly clear... it puts mine to shame.


----------



## will965

Toby


----------



## sonic

I own two ferrets, they're the coolest little twerps  :

Skip:





Fidget:





More can be seen:

HERE and  HERE


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Aww man. That is so cool. Ferrets are illegal over here - but gawd I'd love one.  You wanna swap my two huskies for your ferret?

(just kidding)


----------



## chloey

Here is the little cat of my sister ^-^


----------



## elrick

*Link gone *


----------



## Ivana again

This is my dog, I called him Piaf! He is afreid of dig.camera

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v438/Ivana-Yohana/P1180006.jpg


----------



## tulsh

I am new here. Hope you like this pic of our Yorkie.
*Link gone *


----------



## lelystar17

this is my new kitty ..  misty





and this is my friends cat ... no doubt


----------



## andre_gwynt

*Link gone *
 He is so.... I don't have the words...


----------



## mpdc

*Link gone *


----------



## the_beginner

edit due to broken link


----------



## jackfrost

how do you all avoid redeye in your pictures?


----------



## 4HourNap

.................


----------



## Corry

Babies??? Is that a scorpion or something?


----------



## 4HourNap

.................


----------



## the_beginner

jackfrost - I've recently read that red-eye is a product of the light source (a very bright one) being too close to the camera lens.  This causes the back of the eye to be illuminated with the camera pointing right at it.  The only successful way to eliminate red-eye is to make the distance between camera lens and bright light source greater than the typical on-camera flash distance and/or to make the light less intense.

Seems to make sense to me and has been working so far.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Canoncan

edit due to broken link


----------



## JackTheTripper

HEEEeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrRRRRRRS Max...

*Link gone *


----------



## mpdc

Now that is a stud.


----------



## Allsmiles7282

here's my little love...


----------



## LaFoto

edit due to broken link


----------



## leecheewei85

Introducing my pet crayfish!~!~


----------



## Picksure

LaFoto, I had to laugh, my cat thinks she owns our kitchen table. Nice cat.

Max is way too cute.

The crayfish looks like he popped out just for a photo shoot. 

I think my cat is getting tired of me and my camera.





Looks like we have a large number of pet lovers here. Some really nice photos and pets. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lula

edit due to broken link


----------



## Jess

edit due to broken link


----------



## Kent Frost

My girlfriend took these. 

*Links gone *


----------



## Kent Frost

And I took this one.
*Link gone *
His name is Buddy.


----------



## Corry

Kent, that last one is really cool!


----------



## Kent Frost

I like the one with the tongue better myself. ;-)


----------



## willg133

my kitty that ran away  
*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

Kent Frost said:
			
		

> I like the one with the tongue better myself. ;-)




Haha...that's actually the one I meant!!!  We posted at the same time!


----------



## Jonsey

Here are some of my favorites:

Ansel, our Border Collie/Rottie mix. We had to let her go about two years ago. I miss her terribly...
*Link gone *

Tiger, our not-really-sure-what-he-is mix...












And Abba, my frisbee girl, at about 5 months old...


----------



## Jonsey

Oops, forgot about the cat & birds...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Scooter at 6 weeks






And one I posted before but here it it is again


Scooter at approx. 6 years


----------



## Labonte

*Link gone *
My Collie

*Link gone *
My Norwegian Mountain Cat (he is crazy...  if u dont belive me check this out..  http://web.telia.com/~u69104515/photos/PA300001_resize.JPG )

Does this count as a pet?  
*Link gone *


on these photos i have used my old Fuji Finepix S5000 camera


----------



## Labonte

i just have to show u what my cat and dog did tonight... arent they cute...   
*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

Awww!  Labonte, that's adorable!!!


----------



## Meysha

Here are two pics of my dog Chutney!  He's a Jack Russell and yes he is in a suitcase.
When I was packing to move to France I wanted to take him with me, but I ran out of room so I couldn't... :-( 

He actually looks quite comfortable and relaxed in this pikky! Eventhough he's an absolutely psycho dog! Anyone else with a jack russell will probably know what I'm talking about!!
*Link gone *

He's not too happy in this pic because I started to zip up the suitcase with him in it and he got freaked.
*Link gone *


----------



## ShutteredEye




----------



## Meysha

Oh! How cute are your cats Robert!
I love it how cats sort of look at you and say "Eh! Whachoo dooin there?" (That's in my best Mafia voice!)
It looks like they've staked out the best spot on that couch and, is that your jacket?


----------



## mpdc

mountainlander said:
			
		

>


This is a good pet photo
Love the contrast.


----------



## ShutteredEye

LOL, thanks for the comments.  Yah that's my jacket.  

I have a third kitty that completes the set, (white, gray, black) but she wouldn't be caught dead with the other too.  She's a bit snooty! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

EDIT:  Here she is.  Not the best exposure, but you get the idea.


----------



## lizheaemma

Here's my boy as a puppy, think that was only 6 months ago just had to find out what was in that pipe at the back of the car.




Indy with his siter Hazel, tired after a swim




Recent photo 10 months old




One of our rats, we have three Ricki, Ticki and Tacki


----------



## Aga

Here's one of my doggies


----------



## Scott WRG Editor




----------



## dfr

` Nope, but cool and scaly can still make a great pet.

*Links gone *


----------



## Corry

That is a sweet snake!!!!!


----------



## Lula

edit due to broken link


----------



## Labonte

tired? 

*Link gone *


----------



## Double-J

Our Dog Max


----------



## tempra

Nibbles - and his football/wife :mrgreen: 

*Link gone *


----------



## elrick

http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=296


----------



## thebeginning

yall's pets are like models. how do you get them to pose like that.  my dog always tries to come up and lick me unless i do it from far.

but heck, i'll participate.


----------



## Surrealist

Chester. Bit of an old man now at 14, but much loved :

*Link gone *


----------



## PrecociousEmber

Peanut:


----------



## photong

Snicker is my older sister hamster that I take care of because she can't right now. I am allergic to her. I love hamsters. I'm sad about that


----------



## tylerbiss

sleepy cat
*Link gone *


----------



## BarbM

Here's jake all young and innocent and behaving himself...
*Link gone *
And here's Jake now building a "girl trap" (ARG! that's just an angle - his feet do so reach the ground!)
*Link gone *


----------



## fotofun

My 4 year old American Cocker Spaniel named Bailey:


----------



## pyagid

we pick up this guy on tuesday his name is milo
*Link gone *


----------



## lilithvalentine

our cat in new zealand....






our cat in america....


----------



## Meysha

There are so many cute pets on this thread... i get all gooey looking at all the pics. But this is rather sad - we're still on the same page that I posted my last dog's pics, and now I'm posting my new puppy's pics.

These have featured in off topic, now they're here.
Brand new puppy, fresh out the box but no guarantee. His name's Sooty!


----------



## PrecociousEmber

awww sooty is adorable!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Awww, Meysha, why don't you also put these up in the Gallery? They would attract a good many comments, I think. Especially the middle one with this mischeavous look .

OK, so I don't just comment in the Themes but also put up a picture (which must always be one of Mia, our cat, since she's the only pet we've got), here we go:






Oh, you find you can hardly see her?


----------



## ehmon

Hi Noob here, I am an amateurish photographer, anyway I snapped a couple of pics of my gf&#8217;s pet iguana the other day, so I thought I&#8217;d share. (his name is Sydney)
*Links gone *http://www.imagehigh.com/view.php?image_id=296432


----------



## Corry

Your pictures aren't showing up.  Are you sure the site you are using allows hotlinking?  Are you putting it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags?


----------



## ehmon

core_17 said:
			
		

> Your pictures aren't showing up.  Are you sure the site you are using allows hotlinking?  Are you putting it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags?


Thats odd I'm using Imagehigh, which does allow hotlinking, and yes I put the correct tags in (I am new to this board, but very experienced on another board, that is also vBulletin) any feed back from others as to whether they can see it or not would be appreciated.


----------



## Andrea K

george


----------



## Andrea K

i can see the pics 

its so cute, but scary


----------



## Corry

ehmon said:
			
		

> Thats odd I'm using Imagehigh, which does allow hotlinking, and yes I put the correct tags in (I am new to this board, but very experienced on another board, that is also vBulletin) any feed back from others as to whether they can see it or not would be appreciated.




Hmmm...strange..I can see em now!  It is quite possible it was just me for some reason, but I did refresh several times and nothing was there.  Oh well...they're there now. 

By the way, Welcome to TPF!


----------



## essjayyell

My dog - Nellie (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel) - Oliver in the background

*Link gone *

Oliver (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel/Poodle cross)


----------



## FireCoral417

My pets are my favourite models ^_^ Below is my cat Disco (Domestic Medium Hair) and my dog Isis (French Bulldog)
* 2 links gone *


----------



## Eric.

I really like that first picture essjayyell! Cheers!


----------



## Karalee

Ivory, our little westie. When we got her, she was shagadellic, so we got her a haircut.


----------



## Armstror

Awww she's so adorable!


----------



## forgottenskies

Heres my kitty, i particularly like this picture of her, minues the tank in the back. Enjoy!
*Link gone *


----------



## seven

I have 2 cats, Cinder (the grey one, hence the name), and Jessi (the Calico).


----------



## LilCujo

This is my big baby Cody...


----------



## tex

Here is my rotty as a pup...


----------



## Raindog

That's a great shot, Tex.

 Here's my bully...


----------



## Joerocket

Louie (when he was a baby, his casque is much larger now)





Louie2

I tried to put my other lizards, but the pics were too big and i dont know how to make em smaller.


----------



## DarkEyes

edit due to broken link


----------



## rallyxe

oakley! isn't he so cute


----------



## summers_enemy

One of our boys, Wiley 
*Link gone *


----------



## Corry




----------



## jeroen

This is Dinky, she turned 19 last July.
*Link gone *


----------



## JoeGr3

SomberVision said:
			
		

> 2 shots of my dog "Prissy" shes getting old but still looking young


omg our dog looks EXACTLY like yours from those pics.  When i saw the first one i thought someone took a picture from me.  is that a belgium malinou (sp?) or a german sheppard?


----------



## SlySniper

I got these turtles a couple of days ago:


----------



## rodeofoto

Wow, this thread is amazing! You all have AWESOME PHOTOS!

I have lots of pets!

Quincy - my JRT below is my fav of them all thou!

*Link gone *


----------



## jocose

​ *Link gone *


----------



## jadin

*Links** gone *


----------



## elrick

The Sacred Cat of Burma





http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=434


----------



## wyldkard

My Boston Terrier...Zoey.
*Links** gone *


----------



## JonK

Dats ma boy....Winston


----------



## EmilyM

I'll start by posting here, I suppose! I have SO many pictures of my dogs.

Sydney:





Cody:





And a very rare photo of the elusive Casey:


----------



## JTHphoto

whoa, jon - great shot of winston, he looks REALLY fast!  Here's a shot of our puppy...


----------



## Islair

This is Lord Walter the Basset Hound.  My home is his realm.






He thinks he is really fast, but it is just trick photography.





Basset Hounds come with built-in blindlolds to help them sleep.


----------



## charizzi

awww!!! so many cute pets!! ^_^ :hugs: 
This is Cinnabun
*Links gone *

And this is Twix
*Link gone *


----------



## bitteraspects

i proudly present to you. emporer richard cranium II
*Link gone *


----------



## FatVana

These are my babies.

Gypsy (age 16)

*Link gone *

Magnet (age 5)

*Link gone *


----------



## mabs

there are some pretty cool pets there, and some pretty unusual ones. im going with the unusual theme here. the lavendar is called jelly, the bibbed is wobbles and i also have a chicken called penelope (said in costa rican accent)( i know the last pic isnt very good, but thats because it was a hurried one just to show a mate quite a while ago.)
*Links gone *


----------



## joyride

one of the three...


----------



## JTHphoto

bitteraspects said:
			
		

> i proudly present to you. emporer richard cranium II


:lmao: that's just wrong... 
do you really call him that, or does he go by a nickname...


----------



## zoom4267

although i dont have my cat anymore i still keep her pictures, she was a great cat


----------



## sobi

growing up quick. He will be 5 months at the end of the week.


----------



## elrick

Maine Coon





http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=434


----------



## martyb

Rocky







kiara.






Gecko.






And the last addition to the family, Kodi.


----------



## elrick

Maine Coon





http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=434


----------



## monicam

thread for funny picture of your pet..


----------



## LaFoto

An admittedly funny picture of the white cat being washed which I merged with the already existing theme-thread on "Pets" for you, monicam. OK? So we keep our themes in one ... and if you are looking for the specific themes that already exist, you may find them in the INDEX (http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38617). There the existing themes are even linked, so you can jump to any without looking any further.


----------



## elrick

Norwegian Forest Cat




http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=434http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=434


----------



## JTHphoto

newest shots of my Riley Dog... 

this is the first time Photobucket has resized my images, i'm at work, i'll have to fix them later...


----------



## leonardo.paris

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-bycat.php?ogor=Animais

 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
 ByeBye


----------



## elrick

Cat Fight




http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=lastup&cat=-327


----------



## zoe08

My Zoe


----------



## ElectricHarmony

Zoe is adorable, and those are fantastic shots you got of her!!!!


----------



## Kevin D Burns

edit due to broken link


----------



## aschen_engel

Prophet said:
			
		

> Here are my girls. Last night I did my first role of B&W film in almost 10 years. I made the mistake of letting them fall to the floor while they were drying and scratched the negs up a bit. I will have to watch for that next time. Also, I believe my enlarger was a little dusty.
> 
> Anyhow,



What kind dog is the one on the right..it looks like the foster dog I have right now


----------



## aschen_engel

wyldkard said:
			
		

> My Boston Terrier...Zoey.




Yay another BT owner!


----------



## aschen_engel




----------



## trolic

Meet my dog. He's very wild, but sometimes he can be a good model.










-------------------------------------------------
http://chrrisssphotos.fotopic.net/
-------------------------------------------------


----------



## JEazy

These were taking last year. I devoloped and printed them myself and i was new to it, so they are a bit gray.

BTW, i waited ten minutes for my cat to yawn to get the second photo!


----------



## jophassa

Here is my totally MAD DAWG! Please welcome Charlie...


----------



## Oldfireguy

Found in Logan, Ut. as we passed through.

*Link gone *


----------



## trolic

My faty dog 






cross process


----------



## LensBaby

My cat pretending to be wild;


----------



## elrick

*"The Cat and The Sky."*




My other photo of The Free Cats of Coney Island, NY


----------



## PetersCreek

Here's our pal, Kroger...



 



...and our two Maine Coon-mix kitties, watching the sunset...





(click 'em if you're so inclined)


----------



## JodieO

I have way too many pets... Here are two of them...

Moose and Squiryl...
*Links gone *

and here are two of the four cats... this is Poe and Boss, the boys... we also have two girls, Nala and Peka.
*Link gone *


----------



## GoM

One of my two siamese...twinky (the others is waffles...and the cat we had before them was biscuits...think we like food? )


----------



## jdunphy

This is Bentley.
*Link gone *

This is Ella Fitzgerald.
*Link gone *

This is Billie Holliday.
*Links gone *


----------



## bytch_mynickname

Here are my pups...my best friends.

Brady: Boxer/Doberman mix





Abbie: Boxer (needs to be cropped, someday i'll get around to it:er: )





"A boxer boxing"


----------



## dan000206

Here some pics of my dogs The big Pit is mine the little pit, the white and black dog are my aunts


----------



## midget patrol

These two boys are my lifeblood: Clyde and Marley. Both are almost 9 years old. Clyde is a purebred Golden Retriever and Marley is half Golden and half Collie. 

Here they are:
Clyde:
( 1 )
Smelling the Wind





( 2 )
On Alert





( 3 )
Personality in a Nutshell





Marley:
( 4 )
In the Woods





( 5 )
Sniffing





( 6 )
My Bed, His Bed



​


----------



## Renata-Brazil

This is Mustafa:

http://static.flickr.com/76/191708530_a27c9c6eb8.jpg?v=0

And this is Tracy:

http://static.flickr.com/71/171345945_3d10b2772a.jpg?v=0

And this is Gatao:

http://static.flickr.com/39/110436490_10e595f0c5.jpg?v=0

http://static.flickr.com/38/110195446_dc76c741f9.jpg?v=0

What do you think of them?


----------



## Funkyflame

so sweet, I love them


----------



## rylos

I don't actually remember what prompted this pose. It's a cat, probably nothing at all...


----------



## bitteraspects

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> :lmao: that's just wrong...
> do you really call him that, or does he go by a nickname...



we call him king dick head for short.
lol

hahahah. no actually, we call him by his name. thats actually the name i have on all his official paperwork, and vet files.


----------



## jdunphy

Billie Holliday:
*Links gone *


----------



## el_shorty

This is my Rottweiler Tony Montana




my cat hazel






Hog Island Boa (_Boa constrictor imperator_), Maya





Royal (Ball) Python (_Python regius_), Lil' Squezz







Belizean Black (_Brachypelma epicureanum_), Stella







Brazilian Black and Red (_Nhandu chromatus_), Patty







Cobalt Blue (_Haplopelma lividum_), Venom







the baby of the house, 
Costa Rican Tiger Rump (_Cyclosternum fasciatum_), Natas







Pink Toe (Avicularia avicularia), Pinky







Mexican Red Knee (_Brachypelma smithi_), Gambit







Striped Knee (_Aphonopelma seemani_), Captain Chunk







Rose Hair (_Grammostola rosea_), Rosie







Emperor Scorpion (_Pandinus imperator_), Crazy Legs
















and I have one more tarantula, a Dodoma Baboon (_Pterinochilus lugardi_), but I haven't been able to take any photos of it yet, it's very mean and fast.


----------



## anton980

Something tells me you dont get a lot of guests, El_Shorty...

Here's my entry - my cat and a squirrel I was taking care of at a time.


----------



## el_shorty

anton980 said:
			
		

> Something tells me you dont get a lot of guests, El_Shorty...



There are only a couple of my friends that are scared of the spiders, they can't even see them, but they are in a locked room, so nobody gets to see the unless I let them, and most people that come to my house don't even know that I have them.


----------



## elrick




----------



## KevinR

This is Guinness an English Setter.


----------



## nitefly

Awesome pics everyone. For some reason I'm not too fussed about those tarantulas, however if they were normal spiders that you find around the house i'd close this window quicker than i've closed any window! (apart from the time when my mom came in and i was looking at "educational" websites  )

I will take some photos of my pets later


----------



## rosescope

Early morning on lake​



​2>​



​3>​


----------



## Claff

We have three black pugs

Jenny is five years old
*Link gone *
Kurt is 3.5
*Link gone *
Carl is the baby of the family, a year and a half
*Link gone *
More pics on the rarely-updated site http://www.pugged.com


----------



## battlestation

http://www.floridadrift.com/battlestation/nikon/fiber.jpg
*Link gone *


----------



## asphoto

Here are some photos of my best friend.


----------



## Charlsie

This is Stella (AKA Bella, Belle, Mama Belle, Get Out from Under My Feet, Stop Meowing). She got hit by a car this past December and had to be put down


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

my buddy.  found him caught in the fence in the alley as a kitten


----------



## shanstar

this is Title.


----------



## auer1816

Charlie the puppy:





Charlie at 1 year:





We had to give her up shortly after this because we moved and couldn't take her.


----------



## Shaggy

Our big baby Duke:








Don't worry, it's not as bad as it looks. He's just very tired


----------



## elrick

*Husky at Central Park Winter Jam New York 02.10.2007*

http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=548


----------



## denovo

Hayley, my 6 yr old border collie cross


----------



## wesd

This is a pic from my 50 gallon tank, i have 2x 2 color goldfish, 2 mollies, 3 agelicas catfish, and 2 chinesse alge eaters.  All of the plants in the tank are live, there are no plastic plants.


----------



## drgibson

Here is a couple of our mutt.

I removed the leash on this one.





Beagle Heavy landing on runway 31.


----------



## invisible

*Caninus **Frisbee*




*
Getting ready to roll!*





* I'm good!*





* (And photogenic.)*


----------



## elrick

*The Free Cats of Coney Island, NY USA*

http://www.cityphotolab.com/gal/thumbnails.php?album=lastup&cat=-327


----------



## Shaggy

My two Dogs:


----------



## zerolux




----------



## Andrew T. Mironov

*Link gone *


----------



## zerolux

Andrew T. Mironov said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Hey Zeorlux.... are you on vwvortex



yep, you might remember the last shot, the white cat with the "eyes". :thumbup:


----------



## SteadyCruise

i like those cats. They are so cute...


----------



## MrTwister

Andrew T. Mironov said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Hey Zeorlux.... are you on vwvortex



So wisdom dog


----------



## xs400

1.


----------



## Srbenda




----------



## marthemar

Some pictures of my pets.
*Links gone *


----------



## goose

not mine, but a friends cat. Maddie

-Mike


----------



## kierukei

lol, so cute.


----------



## dab_20

Here's my dog Molli.


















And my neighbor's dog


----------



## angelatron

Here's my kitty Minouche





Here she is sleeping on my roommate, looks quite comfy too!





This is my Aunt's baby, Matilda, an aussie.


----------



## scapegrace27

My cat Middy


----------



## scapegrace27

Facials! Obviously didn't like the flash!


----------



## omgzmoo

my doggie Madison.
*Link gone *


----------



## JaJaPumBA




----------



## JaJaPumBA

no one wants to share??


----------



## Kanikula

Hes not mine but i did take this pic for a friend.
*Link gone *


----------



## JaJaPumBA

very pretty~!!


----------



## Jeffm73




----------



## Kyuss

​


----------



## Stacey

These are my babies, Majik & Fancy. Both are shih-tzus.

Fancy:





Majik:


----------



## TCimages

Pixie
*Link gone *


----------



## grafiks

If I had a dog, I would love to post a picture of it. But I don't. I caught a possum in a hav-a-hart cage. Does it count??


----------



## 112deadpool

[


----------



## TCimages

Stacey said:


> These are my babies, Majik & Fancy. Both are shih-tzus.


 
Stacey - Majik has given you a beautiful portrait. I love this shot


----------



## Stacey

Tcimages said:


> Stacey - Majik has given you a beautiful portrait. I love this shot


 

Thanks! I just wish her other eye was in a bit more light but I really love the shot other than that!


----------



## LaFoto

Threads like this one belong into our Photo Themes, and since there has always been a theme thread on Pets, I merged the new thread with the existing theme thread. I think you will all understand.


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver




----------



## KatharineAspen

Here's a few of my pets


----------



## ladykrae

*Link gone *


----------



## ilyfel

my wonderful pittie Scooby




















































lol laying by my friend being mad that I took her pic.


----------



## Jordina

Stellllllllllllllaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## grafiks

ilyfel said:


> my wonderful pittie Scooby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol laying by my friend being mad that I took her pic.


 
What a cute doggie.


----------



## ilyfel

Thanks I love her shes my best friend!


----------



## LeSueur24

Here's one of my dogs, Tucker. My other dog is afraid of the camera so I can't get any good shots of him .


----------



## Ajay

My dearly departed Kitty...


----------



## jchantelau

Lucas...


----------



## spiffybeth




----------



## kundalini

I think this series was posted in another gallery, but now Monty can be in the Pets thread.  He's a 12 y.o. Parson's Jack Russel (the long legged breed)


----------



## Zada

Sandman 





Zada - Pound Rescue





My filly Molly 









Pablo


----------



## TCimages

Zada -  Molly sure is cute.  Nice shots


----------



## domromer

Here we have Moose and Daisy, below them is Chopper and below him you can see some of my chickens.




By domromer




By domromer


----------



## Zada

TCimages said:


> Zada - Molly sure is cute. Nice shots


 
Thank you!  She's an easy subject


----------



## antoine

Wow zada, you sure have some cute pets. I really like sandman and molly they are so cute. I want to have one.


----------



## MissMia

This is Lili. My 5 month old chihuahua mix. My husband calls her Lili Von Fang.





(This is one of my first shots with my new camera)


----------



## sthvtsh

My dog Loopey...






And Reina, my hamster.


----------



## sthvtsh

LeSueur24 said:


> Here's one of my dogs, Tucker. My other dog is afraid of the camera so I can't get any good shots of him .




Omg. That's one of the cutest expressions on an animal I've ever seen!


----------



## Honeybee

Not the best pictures but here's my KittyPie....


----------



## chantal7

Andrea K said:


> george



George is cute!

Wow a lot of hilarious pictures in here, gotta love that lazer pen though lmao!

Here are a few pictures of the cats n dogs I've captured. The only animal I had once is the grey / black cat. 

1





2





3





4





5





6





7 (Cat hit the wall - what a good timing on my part lol) - it was chasing a lazer pointer





8





9





10 (This is the cat I used to have)





11





12





13





14


----------



## Jonas C

Our cat Harley.  He is just a bit perturbed as we were trying to wake him up and take his picture.


----------



## slowclown

Here is my dog Bullet. You can't really tell from these shots but he only has one eye.


----------



## niforpix

My Maggie, who passed away last year 






My cat, she's about 16 years old now


----------



## One Sister

I know this is an old thread and maybe no one looks any more, but this one always makes me smile, perhaps it will make you smile as well.  

The book ends are Italian Greyhounds and the wanna be is a Chihuahua.


----------



## Hobbes

1. This is the cat my mother used to have. She was only like a month and a half old when we got her and we had her for almost four years before she went missing two years ago 





2.





3.





4.





5.





6. And this little dude belongs to one of my mom's neighbors


----------



## ilovetherayne

my daughter and her guinea pig "miss chubs".
miss chubs died a few days ago. R.I.P miss chubs!


----------



## John_Olexa

My best Buddy, lizzie


----------



## soul.glo

This is Mandi.  She is a boston terrrier and pug mix.


----------



## caspertodd

My Sebastian and Molly:


----------



## Antarctican

This is my parents' cat Tiger. I'll be babysitting him for the next week while they're away.


----------



## sarallyn

Gracie the American Pit Bull Terrier... my heart dog;


----------



## Overread

If only I could convince the other 3 cats in my house to come inside and have thier pics taken ( the husky scares them out!)
well here is the old cat in the house!
she won't be pushed out be husky!




















The husky




(other shots of her (better ones) hiding in the super dogs thread )


----------



## TRod73

My daughters cat...


----------



## beckyh

my puppy Skipper. i :heart: her. She is 15 or 16 years old (yes, she will always be my puppy)  




Here is Allie. 




And this little boy is a little devil, but i like him. 




  All of my pets are still at my parents home, we can't have animals where i live.  After i go home, i'm sure i could come up with over 30 photos. Cats (with new kittens), dog and parrot.


----------



## sarallyn

Some more of mine;

Terrance the semi-feral barn cat;








Scruffy, another semi-feral barn cat;








Toby the Chinchilla;























And Chinchie, my other chinchilla;



















And some more of Gracie, my APBT;


----------



## NickButler

My cat Pepper.


----------



## EricBrian

1) Alex, the Miniature Pinscher




http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbrian/2484291259/

2) Daisy, the Shih Tzu




http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbrian/2485111436

3) Kitty Cat, the Cat




http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbrian/2484305773/


----------



## NickButler

and this is Simba


----------



## yugamu




----------



## Vinnie90




----------



## Dioboleque

My angel... my Leila... a brief history... :sillysmi:

This is my lil' pookie on the day I got her sporting her strawberry shortcake bandana... so cute! 2 months old.












Bath time! 7 months old. 




Loungin' around. 11 months old.




My precious. 1.5 yrs old.




Doesn't she just melt ur heart? This was the 2nd day I had her. 2 months old.




My angel. 1 1/2 years later... 1.8 yrs old.




Posted some action shots in the Super Dogs thread.


----------



## mystical_fire1

My little Chihuahua Maverick.....He thinks he is the biggest dog in the world..


----------



## surfndcoolwater

*Links gone *


----------



## niforpix




----------



## Don Kondra

My door bell, Max 






Cheers, Don


----------



## beckyh

This past Friday, my dad took Skipper in to be put down


----------



## caspertodd

Another picture of my Molly the Shih-Tsu


----------



## dophineh

http://dophineh.deviantart.com/art/We-re-Stoned-15637604


----------



## LunarFlame

I think this is my favorite thread 

Here's a photo of my kitty, Angel-Bean


----------



## amberlark

My Little Willard.  He just recently started giving Photoshop tips in our quarterly newsletter, and is the official "Blog Dog" for Kevin Kubota.  He is more of an expert on garbage cans than an expert in Photography.  








Amber
Kubota Image Tools team


----------



## MelodySoul

This is my girl Roxy


----------



## Mitch2742

Not my pet but one of two kittens my sister's friend found.

Feeding it is my sister.


----------



## Luke623

My cat, Captain Jack Bruce.


----------



## motorshooter

A couple of images of my two trouble makers




Savannah and Charleston...a fall day and a load of sticks




Charleston doing.....the chew




Savannah takes a toothpick break


----------



## Mitch2742

I may have posted this photo earlier in the thread, but I can't remember so I'll just risk the duplicate.

My pug, Curli. I had to put a smudge of peanut butter between her nostrils for this shot, haha.


----------



## kylerimb

i love taking pics of my pets so i thought i'd share a couple of the better ones.


----------



## XsCode

This is Ruby one of our 3 cats...


----------



## amkphotography

I love taking animal pictures, this thread is great!





Billie - She is not mine, but I love her like my own.





Bo - He doesn't like people much just yet.





Spike 





My big loverboy, Bubba!





My little girl, Ebony!


----------



## zandman




----------



## LaFoto

"Human! Stop taking photos of me! Go take a look at my food bowl! NOW, for it is E-M-P-T-Y!!!"


----------



## sarallyn

LaFoto said:


> "Human! Stop taking photos of me! Go take a look at my food bowl! NOW, for it is E-M-P-T-Y!!!"



HAHA, that is one fat cat. I like how he's almost circular from a bird's eye view.


----------



## LaFoto

She is actually not fat at all, but small and light, but a) she had winter fur when I took it, b) she has hanging skin at her belly since she got operated upon and c) this is an unfavourable photography position. But OK, that's the whole joke about the picture


----------



## hsmom

No, I don't have any idea why the UPS man went screaming back to his truck. Why do you ask?








Spiderman rocks!


----------



## Bamb00

Yoshi: 






Gracie [is missing]:


----------



## johngpt

One Sister said:


> I know this is an old thread and maybe no one looks any more, but this one always makes me smile, perhaps it will make you smile as well.
> 
> The book ends are Italian Greyhounds and the wanna be is a Chihuahua.


This is such a technically great photo, and it makes me grin. The greyhounds could be in a Disney production. The guy on the left is hysterical.

How many 'takes' did it require to capture this?

I believe I'm noticing two light sources, one main from our right and one fill light from our left?


----------



## johngpt

Can't believe I haven't posted to this theme before.

This is Bear, our best behaved child.


----------



## icassell

Bada Boom (Her sister is Bada Bing).  "I'm not tired!"


----------



## LaFoto

Hmmmm :scratch: where must this one go? Pets? Or Exotic Pets Only? :scratch:


----------



## icassell

I know that snakes can open their jaws wide by dislocating them, but this is crazy!


----------



## Geno

My Cats

Jasper





Palmer


----------



## momof3girls

My cat Mona Lisa...


----------



## johngpt

Geno, those eyes are outstanding! I really like the composition and depth of field as well.


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> I know that snakes can open their jaws wide by dislocating them, but this is crazy!


Reptilian optimism?


----------



## sarallyn

a few recent snapshots of Gracie;


----------



## zandman

seems most people have cats or dogs,


----------



## LaFoto

icassell said:


> I know that snakes can open their jaws wide by dislocating them, but this is crazy!


 
That snake does not even begin to have his mouth open. They're only sniffing each other. A cat is definitely outside the range of snake prey for a snake that size. They're still only into mice (the snakes), not even rats.

In post_18_of_this_thread you can see either him or his brother (I cannot tell them apart) with his mouth really open! (And the last tip of mouse tail still to be seen in his gullet).


----------



## icassell

LaFoto said:


> That snake does not even begin to have his mouth open. They're only sniffing each other. A cat is definitely outside the range of snake prey for a snake that size. They're still only into mice (the snakes), not even rats.




Yeah, I know ... it was supposed to be funny 

My dad was a herpetologist -- always had a zillion snakes around the house ...


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver




----------



## NikonD40x@Denver




----------



## johngpt

zandman said:


> seems most people have cats or dogs,



Dogs are my favourite people.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

amberlark said:


> My Little Willard.  He just recently started giving Photoshop tips in our quarterly newsletter, and is the official "Blog Dog" for Kevin Kubota.  He is more of an expert on garbage cans than an expert in Photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber
> Kubota Image Tools team


  haha hes cute.:thumbup:


johngpt said:


> Dogs are my favourite people.



they are great aren't they?


----------



## Claff

My little man Carl, one of three pugs that own us


----------



## johngpt

amberlark said:


> My Little Willard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber
> Kubota Image Tools team


I'm sure he's quite the nice little dude, but this photo sure could stand as evidence for needing genetic counseling!


----------



## clarbin

Here's Chittlin' and The Baxman...........


----------



## Mitch2742




----------



## icassell

Bada Bing and Bada Boom


----------



## Mitch2742




----------



## scubabear6

this is Violet





This is 1 of our cats Gabby





This is my youngest daughter Cassie with our other cat Fluffy





This is my oldest daughter Melissa with 2 of our other dogs(we have 5) Buddy(Cairen Terrier) and Diesel(shepard mix)


----------



## Ricky Ortiz

well here is my'n
first is my Green tree ptython





jungle carpet python





Kingsnake





my pugs









my sub adult Northern pacific rattle snake





my 2 juvie Northern pacific rattlers









Curly hair tarantula





Nhandu chromatus Brazilian red and white





Rose hair










Brachypelma bohemi





Aviculara versicolor





Lasiodora parahybana i have 2 of these =)





Chaco golden knee





Feather leg baboon





Brachypelma vagans mexican red rump





and finally i think lol spike uromastyx


----------



## icassell

Nene trying out her new bed ...


----------



## Bamb00

He heard something..


----------



## wmbeaver

Anita:





Bob:


----------



## Crazydad

Thor, the god of thunder, is not amused by the mortal disturbing his rest!


----------



## kalee

this is piper... =)














and tucker... 





i'll have to make a point of making some images of the rest of our pets. =)


----------



## potownrob

Ricky Ortiz said:


> well here is my'n
> first is my Green tree ptython
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and many other snakes, spiders, dogs and other pets)


WOW, that's an insane collection of snakes, spiders, dogs and other pets you've got there!!  I assume you keep them in separate cages, at least by species.  Do you pick them up and handle them a lot or keep them in the cages??


----------



## achtungbarry

This is my cat Lily.


----------



## icassell

Here are Bada Boom and Bada Bing


----------



## yamadak13

This is Zeke. My Shiba Inu.  He's the best.


----------



## Nimitz

Upcoming Oct 2009 calendar image


----------



## sarallyn

Nimitz said:


> Upcoming Oct 2009 calendar image



awww, I love it!


----------



## Nimitz

And he loves to be photographed too ...  will sit for 30 mins plus, pretty unusual for 'untrained' pets ...


----------



## Overread

well he is a cat = cats like sitting and sleeping 

great photo - evil black cat though


----------



## Ricky Ortiz

potownrob said:


> WOW, that's an insane collection of snakes, spiders, dogs and other pets you've got there!! I assume you keep them in separate cages, at least by species. Do you pick them up and handle them a lot or keep them in the cages??


 
I pick up my Green tree pythons and king snake but the rattlers i do not free hand i do have equipment i use to work with them ie: snake hooks and tongs, and I do handle most of my tarantulas depending on their mood that day lol


----------



## pez

Nimitz said:


> And he loves to be photographed too ... will sit for 30 mins plus, pretty unusual for 'untrained' pets ...


Beautiful kitty, Nimitz! Here's my cat, Rusty- they could be twins!


----------



## Overread

ahh another black cat that is black!
ours his now going more foxy coloured than black in her old age - I guess she spends too much time in the sun


----------



## Josh66

My cat, very lazy and it's pretty rare to see her too.  This is one of the few pictures I have of her, she runs whenever the camera comes out...



...Just upgraded to Lightroom 2, hope I didn't overuse the adjustment brush (had to play around with it a little).


----------



## Silihari

oriecat said:


> Here's my Orie.



So precious and very good photos.


----------



## dklod

Taken with a Sigma 50-500 @500mm. too lazy for any PP, this right of the card.


----------



## Nimitz

without a doubt they could be twins.  We also had a black main Coon for 13 yrs and during Halloween night we always had to keep in locked in  a back room.  He loved people but I didn't want anyone to see we had a black cat on halloween night ...


----------



## Goradiogo

Sorry for the bad quality. I'm literally a beginner at this.  This is my baby girl smores.


----------



## ATXshots

My dog Nisha and my cat Monroe
1.



2.



3.


----------



## Ryan Sitko




----------



## katerolla

This is my first post on this forum, these are my pets

Jake









Rickie





Skydo





Diny aka Gary


----------



## Hobbes

awww lol the last one is priceless :mrgreen: 
btw what kind of lens or camera were you using? it almost looks like a lens made for crop sensor DSLR attached to a full frame body


----------



## katerolla

Second and last photo take with Olympus E500 14-45 lens which equals to 28mm to 90mm in SLR, set at 14mm with a cheap 0.45 x Wide Angle Lens adaptor


----------



## budskiphotography

so in most photo I classes they wont let you take photos of your pet because it doesnt show any effort in going out and actually trying to find something to shoot. So lets break the rules and post a good/fav photo of your pet..

Jazzy.






Joey.


----------



## LaFoto

Budski, we've had a theme thread on "Pets" on TPF for ages, in the Photo Themes, so if you want to have people carry on collecting photos of their pets in one thread, this is the one (hence your new thread was merged with the existing theme thread, ok?).

And in order to not only merge but also post a contribution of my own, here you are. Mia, the cat.


----------



## budskiphotography

LaFoto said:


> Budski, we've had a theme thread on "Pets" on TPF for ages, in the Photo Themes, so if you want to have people carry on collecting photos of their pets in one thread, this is the one (hence your new thread was merged with the existing theme thread, ok?).


 
thanks! soon as I posted I was thinking " I should of searched.."


----------



## budskiphotography

ok two more...


----------



## katerolla

Here's one of Rickie.
this photo was taken with a 35mm slr black and with film, developed by me, lost the negetive, so i scaned the proff which is the size of a 35mm film, not bad


----------



## lostep3

My wife and I adopted to kittens that were being mistreated. We got "Rex" the all black double pawed cat first, then we got "Mossimo" the all white cat about a year later. The white one is kinda more my wife's cat, the black is mine.
Here is Rex as a kitten




Here he is laying in a couple of his random spots









Here is Mossimo all grown up, and tired from a long day of doing nothing








Here is Mossimo, when we first got him.


----------



## Delaware_Dan

Turkish


----------



## chrisburke

So this week has been a much better week here on TPF.. no one has been fighting, and we've all been very pleasant.. i'm loving the food photo thread, its great!!  Recently a LOT of people have been posting pics of their pets... I'm a HUGE animal lover, I've always had pets... now that I'm out on my own, I live in my small apartment with my wife (and almost first son in 4 days) so we only have room for a cat... 

So instead of just complaining about people posting pet snap shots, I figured, why not make an effort to learn more about the people on TPF, and meet the furry side of their family.

This is Oscar.  He's almost 2 (Nov 9) he loves having his picture taken.  He's a bit of a metro sexual.. he LOVES having his nails done.. clipped and filed.. he loves boxes, and he loves Nikon. Sorry for the lame copyright.. i put it on all my photos that i put on flickr.


----------



## goodoneian

ahh i really like cats, but i'm allergic to them so i can't be around them for very long :/

here are my three dogs:

gemma (9 years old)





roxy (11 years old i think)





and titan (7 years old)





gemma and roxy are both 100% huskey, but titan is 50% huskey, 50% wolf


----------



## chrisburke

goodoneian said:


> ahh i really like cats, but i'm allergic to them so i can't be around them for very long :/
> 
> gemma and roxy are both 100% huskey, but titan is 50% huskey, 50% wolf



very pretty dogs.. you can VERY MUCH see the wolf in titan.  when we get a house, we are getting dog,  I really would like a Siberian Husky... they are so pretty, and I LOVE their eyes.


----------



## goodoneian

chrisburke said:


> very pretty dogs.. you can VERY MUCH see the wolf in titan.  when we get a house, we are getting dog,  I really would like a Siberian Husky... they are so pretty, and I LOVE their eyes.



thanks 

yeah you can easily tell, especially by his size. he's around 135 pounds where my other two are around 60. i don't think i'll ever have any other kind of dog except huskey, i love them so much


----------



## El2

Here is BuddyBear. He is part Chow-Chow part Golden Retriever. I've had him since he was 5 mos. old. He is now 5 years old and full of hair.


----------



## goodoneian

that is very fluffy dog


----------



## STICKMAN

Here is Chief (AKA CHIEFY) he is my wife & I's pride and joy. Chief is Bullmastiff / Rhodesian Ridgeback mis and approx 9-10 years old. He weighs in at about 115lbs but thinks he is a lap dog....







WANT SOME?





And finally Mr. Loverman Chiefy


----------



## Brutus

My mom's pug, Pugsly:


----------



## mikie2084

These are my buddies, Max is the cat and is 9-12yrs old, Duke is the Dobie, hes 15 months. Sorry for the bad pics!


----------



## stsinner

Allergic to cats, too...  

Those are some pretty dogs.  I've had Huskies, and I've had pugs..  Pugs are the cutest damn dog!



This is my lap dog, Mocha, the Neapolitan Mastiff.  She's not only my best buddy, but she's great with the girls, and that's what's important to me.


----------



## stsinner

mikie2084 said:


> Duke is the Dobie, hes 15 months.



Nice pets..  I like Dobermans, but his ears being up like that all the time would drive me nuts!  And it probably cost good money to have them do that, too...   Breed standards are funny...  With dogs like my Neo, they crop their tail, but only by 1/3, so they have an extra large stump.


----------



## mikie2084

Duke lays his back kinda flush with his head a lot, mainly when hes alerted and interested in something they stand straight up. The price to have it done is expensive by all means, to me its not a dobie with floppy ears. Although he was very cute when he was a puppy with his floppy ears. Hes like velcro, always stuck to my side.


----------



## Ron Evers

This is Cricket, you saw her feet previously on this forum.


----------



## mikie2084

Here are some pics when Duke was a puppy.


----------



## chris miss

My daughter just got a cat this week from the shelter so I took a photo of it today. Timely topic! I'm not really a cat person, but I thought this shot came out pretty good for a beginner. I'm working on my focus skills and I think I may have gotten this one OK.

Edit: How do I get my EXIF data to show? It showed on my other post using my Panasonic P&S, but not here using my Canon Rebel xti.


----------



## beaminge36

Here is one of my cats. She is around 4 months in this picture. One of my only successful pictures of her because she is just too hyper to get a clean shot.








Nick


----------



## Jon_Are

Good idea for a thread.

Here's Buddy, my best buddy (who we rescued from a shelter several years ago):


----------



## Chewbecca

you all have some CUTE pets!
I LOVELOVELOVE that red dobe.  I have seriously considered a dobe for my next dog, my husband grew up having dobes.  But I'm wondering if one might be too much dog for me to handle.  

This is Ella.  We adopted her over 2 years ago from a shelter in Chicago.  She's an American Pit Bull Terrier.  Well, they had her listed as a mix, and as long as she doesn't have papers or a known pedigree, she might as well be a mix.:mrgreen:
She has the CRAZIEST ears, EVER.  I saw those ears and HAD TO meet her.  And, since you guys asked for pictures...you're getting a TON!:mrgreen:
Here she is chomping on the beef hide that is on her flirtpole (she won it, I had to let her have it, it was only fair).  Her nails are dirty because we just got done playing and it has been rainy here.








Here she is on her favorite blanket.  It's the BEST BLANKET EVER, and I wish I would have had one made for myself.







Here she is talking smack to me because I had her ball.







Now, Ella LOVESLOVESLOVES people.  Loves them.  But she HATESHATESHATES other dogs.  Hates them.
In this one, my neighbors had their dogs out on the other side of our privacy fence.  And my dog goes crazy when their dogs are out.






This is the stink-face look I got for calling her away from the fence.  
She was hating me when I snapped this. (oh, and I know the wall of the house is all blown out, but...LOOK AT THAT STINK-FACE!!!)







Yes.  She is wearing a tshirt.  It was chilly!  






I've posted these next ones before.


----------



## Ron Evers

Beaming, a hyper cat, never heard of such a thing.  Laf.  

Beauty pic.


----------



## mikie2084

Chewbecca what do you mean too much dog? What I can tell you is Duke is the best dog ive ever had, I grew up with a lot of dogs. Dobies are very energetic, very intelligent, very alert, very dedicated to their owners. Duke is sometimes aggressive, never to any people but squirrels and other animals in his yard yes! He actually is a big wuss, and has separation anxiety. He wants to be with me 24/7, I actully like that. If you dont have time to walk, play, and give a Doberman enough stimulation then I would say that Dobermans are not the breed you want to choose.


----------



## Chewbecca

mikie2084 said:


> Chewbecca what do you mean too much dog? What I can tell you is Duke is the best dog ive ever had, I grew up with a lot of dogs. Dobies are very energetic, very intelligent, very alert, very dedicated to their owners. Duke is sometimes aggressive, never to any people but squirrels and other animals in his yard yes! He actually is a big wuss, and has separation anxiety. He wants to be with me 24/7, I actully like that. If you dont have time to walk, play, and give a Doberman enough stimulation then I would say that Dobermans are not the breed you want to choose.



Oh no, I didn't mean to offend.  I think dobes are AWESOME dogs.  Like I said, I'd love to own one one day.  What I mean by too much dog is, physically.  Their size.  Believe me,  I know ALL about a dog needing exercise, obedience training, play, and mental stimulation.  I own a pit bull!:lmao:  She's a BALL of energy.  She's not crazy hyper, but she could easily bike ride for 5 miles and be ready to go on a walk half an hour later.
But she's really dog aggressive.  And determined.  If we see another dog on a walk, I have to see the dog before she does and turn her in another direction, or I have a dog acting like a fool on the end of the leash.  She's VERY strong.  And she only weighs 54 lbs. (which is quite large for a female pit bull).  I'm just afraid that if I got a dobe, and IF this dobe was anywhere near as dog aggressive as my dog is, or if this dog decided he/she wanted to chase a squirrel, that I'd be yanked onto my butt.  I'm a small lady.:mrgreen:


----------



## manaheim

I can say without a doubt that I will be having nightmares involving titan. 

LOVE that pic of chief from down low looking up at him.

Ron, that second pic of Cricket... did you lay a piece of glass over her and squash her face? 

I'll put up some pics of my monsters in a bit...


----------



## mikie2084

Chewbecca you didnt offend me at all, just was unsure if you meant too much dog by size or aggression. The misunderstanding is my fault and I apologize. Duke is very very strong and if he wants to go sniff or chase he could drag me if he wanted to, Im 6'2'' 210lbs! I started training him when he was a puppy with a clicker and voice, if i say come he comes running and sits by myside. As long as you train and continue to, their just like any dog big or small.


----------



## DeadEye




----------



## manaheim

Ok...

I love my animals (and animals in general) so I wrote a bit about each of them. I hope no one minds. I figured it would add a bit to the pictures.

These are some pics of Josephine (named after Napolean's S.O.), our female Maine Coon Cat. I personally think she is about the most beautiful cat I have ever seen, so I tend to take more pictures of her than any of the other cats. However, I see now I need to do some more because these are pretty crappy. 

BTW, to give you an idea of size... Josie is our "small" Maine Coon weighing in at about 18lbs.

Josie is a slave to my wife. She is a prissy thing, but I swear I've never seen such undignified behavior from a cat when she's with my wife.  Josie has only recently learned to like me... she used to merely tolerate me, as it would have been far too undignified to lash out at me or run away like some tawdry peasant. 

Here she is as a kitten... (awww...)






Here she is enjoying the sun...






Here is a closeup of that face of hers...







This next one is Windsor (named after the English royals) (yes, we name all our cats after royalty or significant leaders in history... I'm a geek... geeks have naming schemes for everything... ask me about my socks someday!  )

Windsor is, in my opinion, the coolest cat who has ever lived. Very laid-back, very friendly, but also very much in charge and will kick your ass if you need to be put in your place. He even fetches! He's funny. He has always had this particularly odd behavior ... if you put ANYTHING even RESEMBLING a box down, he will instantly go into it. I've seen this cat crawl into shoeboxes, potato chip bags, and yes... drawers...






Sadly, Windsor is probably not long of this world. He's getting old and is aging rapidly. He is, however, still just as friendly as ever. Poor guy really suffers when he does it, but he HAS to jump up on the bed and curl up with me and go to sleep each night. Great cat.


Finally, we have "Smudge". No, there are no royals named smudge that I'm aware of. If the Queen of some country happened to nickname her husband smudge... well, frankly, I really don't think I want to know that. One of our children suggested Smudge for him, and unfortunately the combination of the mark on his nose and his personality... somehow it really fit, so it stuck.

Smudge is affectionately known around the house as "moron", "doofus", "idiot", and my wife's personal favorite... "dip****". He is a very typical male maine coon. VERY friendly, and very uncaring about ... well ... anything. So, he kinda falls off of tables and bumps into people and stuff. What does he care?  He's funny. 

Smudge is our larger maine coon, weighing in at about 21lbs.

Smudge also happens to be, basically "my cat"... he's the one who follows me around the house for the most part. He's lying on the futon next to me right now in fact.


----------



## manaheim

btw, thanks for the idea Chris.  Nice idea for a thread.


----------



## Jon0807

Jonah is a 6 year old Bullmastiff and Marina is 3 year old either min pin or manchester terrier






Another of Jonah





And Marina and the wife


----------



## stsinner

Chewbecca, you've taken the most amazing pictures of your dogs..  I would argue award winning. . Submit them everywhere!!!!  

And, mikie2084, I like Duke's ears 1000% more before his cosmetic surgery...  Unless you're going to show him, I would have preferred his ears left alone... Sorry for the C&C, but those ears are really, really annoying now, but were really cute floppy.


----------



## mikie2084

stsinner what makes them annoying? Ive always wanted to know the answer to this question, nobody will answer in fear of offending the other person and im not easily offended. To each their own, I grew up with Dobies with pointed ears and actually didnt know they had floppy ears til my teens. Its just normal to me.


----------



## genital_apparatus




----------



## Kegger

This is my dog Dude, we rescued him about 5 years ago.

This dog is the laziest dog in the world, he naps constantly, will random lay down in the middle of a dead run, and doesn't even jump. You should bend over to pet him, lol.


----------



## rubbertree

love these pictures, keep them coming!
I am dying laughing at Mocha trying to eat the water. I had a 4lb poodle that used to do that!


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

This is Snorkle (her sire's name was Oceanfront so all of his get was named an ocean themed name) - she was having a blast out in the field - I realize the shot is...well...hazy and a little noisy, but I love it just the way it is, no editing no nothing...I captured her just kicking up her heels and having a good time


----------



## Chewbecca

Aw, I am loving this thread!!!:mrgreen:
Manaheim,
Your cars are gorgeous.  I wish I could have cats, but I am SOOO allergic, and even if I wasn't, well, my dog wouldn't allow it.:lmao:




stsinner said:


> Chewbecca, you've taken the most amazing pictures of your dogs..  I would argue award winning. . Submit them everywhere!!!!
> 
> And, mikie2084, I like Duke's ears 1000% more before his cosmetic surgery...  Unless you're going to show him, I would have preferred his ears left alone... Sorry for the C&C, but those ears are really, really annoying now, but were really cute floppy.




Aw, thanks, stsinner!!


I hear people say this about dobes all the time.  2 out of 3 of the dobes my husband grew up with, had floppy ears.  He prefers floppy ears.

I, on the other hand, prefer a dobe with a nice crop.  Something about a crop makes a dobe look elegant and sophisticated.
I think floppy ears make them look too...hound-y.  They just don't look like dobes to me if they are not cropped.
Now, having said that, if I ever got a dobe, I probably would not crop his/her ears.  hahahaha.  But that's mainly because I do NOT want to deal with taping and boarding up the ears so that they set right.


----------



## Overread

Darnit now I feel petsick (its like being homesick except that you just want the pets and not the wattle and dawb --- yes that is what my house is made of - that and oak)

Anyway I will have to trawl through my archive for shots - some of you have probably seen them already - but they are all I have atm:

1) Husky - Heidi 2ish years old now I think, and still an uncontrolable terror  Endlessly jealous of our cats, endlessly wanting to hunt the ducks, geese, chickens - aw heck almost anything that moves - and responcible for turning a good portion of our garden into a series of husky holes. And yet she is very affectionate and hates being left behind at home.











if only it were not for the collar - the lead is at least cloneable - but that dratted collar!







2) Blacky  - old around 10ish now I think . Wandered in a kitten and decided to stay - her early days she would scratch anything that got within range yet she stayed dispite hating us . 10 years on and she is now the adorable lapcat - it only took 10 years. And dispite being scared of her offspring she is the only cat who stood her ground againt the terror of the husky!
















2) Popsy - younger that the one above but a few years  - from her aboves first litter a small and adorable little cat - and only the other cat to come indoors now with the husky around (though she just climbs up the roses on the wall to get into the first floor )


----------



## Synnove

This is Sharess - she was a rescue kitty we found 4 years ago.






We got Nissa from a shelter as a kitten.  She's very devoted to my daughter.


----------



## RebelTasha

Owww there's some really lovely ones here!!!
Here's my Cat, Rat and Dog!


----------



## manaheim

Thanks, Chew!

Over- beautiful husky!  We've always loved those but never had the nerve to get one.  So much work, and we're lazy.  Beautiful cat to.

Syn- wow, your _daughter_ is beautiful.  Patient cat, too.


----------



## manaheim

omg tasha... that one with the rat!!!! What an awesome picture!!!!

EDIT: I was referring to the car/rat one... I've seen the cupboard one (I like that one too)


----------



## RebelTasha

manaheim said:


> omg tasha... that one with the rat!!!! What an awesome picture!!!!
> 
> EDIT: I was referring to the car/rat one... I've seen the cupboard one (I like that one too)


 
Thanks, you really should get one they are a lot of fun!!  haha  
Not sure what your kitty's would think though!!  
Windsor it beatiful!

*Deadeye that is a cool picture is it a Chihuahua?


----------



## manaheim

RebelTasha said:


> Thanks, you really should get one they are a lot of fun!! haha
> Not sure what your kitty's would think though!!
> Windsor it beatiful!


 
hehe, I used to work at a local pet store and I was always playing with the rats.  They're really cool pets.  I used to walk around with one on my shoulder to freak people out. 

As far as what my kitty's would think... *if* the rat managed to survive long enough for my cats to realize he was a pet (my cats are deadly killers), Windsor would probably effectively roll his eyes and go "Oh geez, another one..."

Windsor has been through...

- 6 cats
- 4 dogs
- 3 ferrets
- 3 appartments
- 4 houses
- 4 towns
- 2 kids
- 1 wife

We call him the "Elder Statesmen of Cats", though my friend Jer just calls him "poopsie". 

He's been through a lot, so nothing phases him.  The only cats I ever see more laid back than him are the occasional barn cats I bump into.  Talk about battle-worn.


----------



## Synnove

manaheim said:


> Syn- wow, your _daughter_ is beautiful.  Patient cat, too.



Thank you!  The photo is a few years old - my daughter is 9 now.  Nissa still loves her and allows her to do all sorts of things to her - like put hats on her head.  Gwynyth adores the cats and says Nissa is her best friend.


----------



## mrodgers

I can let you meet just my furry friends, but the feathery friend would get jealous....


First is Velvet.  Got her maybe 4 years ago for the girls.  She hangs outside keeping the mice away.











Next one has a little story.  The girls who live across the road have quite a few animals.  Problem is, they never take care of them.  Our cat is fed outside and this male ventured over hungry seeking food one day.  He's pretty much living on our back porch now.  My youngest daughter, Emma, named him.  He is "Emma's cat the neighbor cat".






For the feathery parts, this is Lola.  Our oldest daughter wanted a dog.  My wife does not like dogs, so she tried to compromise and got her a bird.






Very good at putting puzzles together.  Smart bird....






The final and newest addition.  Amy.  After getting the bird, surprise surprise, my daughter _still_ wanted a dog!  So, here is Amy.  She is 3 months old here in these photos when we first got her.  She is now just over 4 months old.





















She's a pampered little thing.....


----------



## maxalmon

This is Shadow and her 11 pups, yeap, thats right Eleven and only 8 feeding stations. We managed to raise all 11 pups and they all were within about 2 ounces of each other.

I have 3 boxers and big fat cat named "Lump"

They have teeth now and I'm not happy


----------



## Chewbecca

I wanted to add one picture of Ella.  I love this picture, even though I cut off the tip of her right ear (with THOSE ears I have to be strategic when taking her pic to get both her ears completely into the picture!).
I took this with my Nikon D60 and the 18-55mm kit lens.  I like to use this picture when people start bitching about how the kit lens isn't sharp.

Looks pretty damn sharp to me!


----------



## rom4n301

my dog.. is ghetto =]


----------



## LaFoto

The thread newly started by ChrisBurke in the Beginners' Forum has been merged with the existing thread on PETS in the Photo Themes, since this is where threads in which collected photos contributed on a specific subject are being displayed.


----------



## pete_6109

Bentley, Bailey and Bella (photoshopped image)


----------



## stsinner

mikie2084 said:


> stsinner what makes them annoying? Ive always wanted to know the answer to this question, nobody will answer in fear of offending the other person and im not easily offended. To each their own, I grew up with Dobies with pointed ears and actually didnt know they had floppy ears til my teens. Its just normal to me.



Well, since you asked, I just think he looks, even resting like he's going, "What?  What?  Who's there?  What is it?  Huh?  Huh?  Huh? Did I hear something?"  Kind of like Don Knotts, or my kid off his Ritilin..  But I'm sure he's an awesome dog..  In fact, just ignore me and love your pets..  What the hell is wrong with me criticizing someone's pet...  Sorry..  I really do like Dobermans.


----------



## icassell

This is Joy, my kids' Corgi, at the dog park today.

More pix on the General Forum.


----------



## icassell




----------



## m33kr0b

My Black Lab Buddy


----------



## manaheim

icassell said:


> This is Joy, my kids' Corgi, at the dog park today.
> 
> More pix on the General Forum.


 
I love Corgis.  We've had two of them.  Almost got a third recently.  Awesome dog.

BTW, I still really can't get over the rat in the car.   I love that pic.


----------



## Dubious Drewski

Alright, here's one from me:


----------



## Hobbes

Dubious Drewski said:


> Alright, here's one from me:



aww that one is so cute. what was he/she doing? begging for food or snacks?


----------



## JayMorr




----------



## Dubious Drewski

He's relaxing after a long session of catch.

EDIT: He's not really my dog per se, but he's at my house enough that it counts. I say so anyway.


----------



## javig999

this is "The Pea" (Sweet Pea) in the foreground










...and this is Scrappy


----------



## krimmie

Louie on the run.


----------



## Ecas32




----------



## icassell

Just trying out my nifty-fifty which I bought on e-bay ... got it last night.  My kitten isn't too impressed.


----------



## Revel

This is Molly sticking her tongue out for my new Nikon D40






and this is Barney in his "carnt be bothered" mood


----------



## samaria

Wow... Its very nice & beautiful.
Its also very cute.
Its very lovely cat.


----------



## Prophet

F13 1/400 ISO1600





F5.6 1/800 ISO1600

Only modifications were to make the images smaller.

-JD-


----------



## londonmoon

I see some really beautiful animals here! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Crazydad

Here are a couple of shots of Thor in his natural habitat. He stayed there the whole time we were putting up our Christmas tree. Of course, if there is a blanket around (especially on the couch), he will burrow in it.


----------



## beerformeplz

My new puppy


----------



## Janterra

Hi! New here. One of my biggest favorites is taking pictures of my favorite breed Dobermans.  I LOVE doing show photos, and often take candids for my friends. Here is on I recently did of a friends litter. She wanted to some christmas photos for her puppy people...






Please let me know what you think because I am a total novice at this! My camera is a Nikon D60.


----------



## Josh66

Prophet said:


> ...ISO1600...



Man, those look pretty good for ISO 1600!


----------



## pez

"Toby" the Destroyer


----------



## TheLogan




----------



## dwol

Pepsi (Burmese/Tabby)


----------



## CanadianVitamin

P1111085 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!







http://www.flickr.com/photos/arghmonkey/3190013929/in/set-72157603822791572/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/arghmonkey/3190013489/in/set-72157603822791572/


----------



## stsinner

mrodgers said:


>



That's one of the most beautiful pictures of a cat I've ever seen..  That is gorgeous...


----------



## amkphotography

Most recent photos of my babies.  





This is Ebony. She is a toy poodle and 12 years old.





This is Bubba Gump. I am not sure what kind of cat he is, but he is 8 years old.


----------



## MikeBcos

It's about time I added to this thread:


This is Max, who is really good at showing up the CA my kit lens suffers from!








Then we have Merlin, the old man.








Lola, The Boss!






And last, The Fish, we were assured this was a miniature Plecostomus and it would grow to 6". It's currently at 18" and still growing!


----------



## amkphotography

MikeBcos,

Your animals are adorable. I love your shot of Lola! Too cute and funny!!!


----------



## GeminiStars

Some of these are crossposted in the "just for fun" forum. Then I saw this pets thread and thought I'd add them here too  I really like this thread! So many cute pets.

*Pugs* (Pickles and Peaches)

















*Bunnies* (Sprinkles and Booger)
*



*






*Uromastyx Lizard* (Porkchop)


----------



## El2




----------



## sarahp

Meet Molly...





And Sam...


----------



## JTown




----------



## MBasile

ok, here's one of Kramer partaking in his favorite activity


----------



## Captain IK

It's not a great pic technically, but the subjects are good friends of mine...


----------



## niforpix

Cusco (black) and Maya (black & white). Both brother and sister, 3 months old. Adopted last Monday


----------



## MayWood

bamboo as a kitten


----------



## dwol

The last few pictures are soooo cute!!! I want to give them cuddles!


----------



## niforpix

Now that I have my kittens, I never get any school work done at home... lol


----------



## matthew1

My Cat Bandit


----------



## tyrsmkr

No named cat, just sorta hangs around the yard.


----------



## jrtcbmw

All the photos are really good. and there are some very cute pets. 

My family and I are cat/dog/bird/fish family. Right now we only have 2 dogs and an assortment of fish. Unfortunally both of our cats pasted. Hopefully when i get done school ill get a kitten. 

Heres my addition to the thread.

My best friend and my dog. Princess Casey Lynn, pure bread yellow lab, about 80lbs and things shes a lab dog. She getting old but still is full of life and the loving. 

1.





2.





3.






And the other dog, Curly Joe or as i call him, the devils nephew. Hes a little terror, and has the bark of a dog 10 times his size. He is however partially deaf, the vet said its common in pure white dogs like this. We think he can hear somethings and understands us, but for the most part hes in his own little world. most loving dog youll ever meet and probably the nicest, and fun to be around and loves to play/wrestle with you. He may be deaf but the moment you open the closet for food, or refrigerator, hes at your feet look up at you expecting a hand out. For some reason he thinks hes part cat as well. put a box down and he will end up in it sleeping. 

4.





5.





Curly is the one who loves getting his photo taken, i have a couple more i just havent gotten around to getting them off my camera.


----------



## jrtcbmw

Got done revising my thesis (i was procrastinating when i posted last) and got the photos off my camera and got them ready.

So here goes.

Casey's not much for photos, but i try.

1. 





Curly on the other hand loves photos.

2.





3.





4. 





5.





The last photo is of the shrimp my dad bought for my fish tank. The thing is huge and pretty cool. 

6. 







--Jason


----------



## niforpix

Playing around with the 50mm F1.8 I got today and I gotta say, for the price, you can't go wrong. I am quite impressed with this little lens.


----------



## MBasile

I loved this set of shots from yesterday!


----------



## syne'

1st Picture i post, and still a complete Noob to photography.... Heres "killer @ the window"


----------



## Geno

Here's a couple new ones of Hector:

1.





2.


----------



## pilotgirl2007

Here is my Madison : )


----------



## nightspirit3

maya, my female 4 years and a half


----------



## sarallyn

Maya is _very_ pretty!


----------



## niforpix

My cat's name is Maya too!


----------



## Hoser

My wife's chihuahua.......Chanelle.

This was done in a makeshift studio set up in my livingroom. I just used a blanket as a backdrop.


----------



## Moe

This is my dog, Moe (he shares my username.)
1.






2.





These were not taken with my equipment. A friend let me borrow a very nice camera/lens combo.


----------



## nightspirit3

Thanks sarally  I'll post some more a bit later too 

I liked all the photos from this page. Moe's pictures are really great! Sorry to ask.. I'm looking for a DSLR camera right now, Moe, what camera do you have?


----------



## Clilly88

My new 2yr old weimaraner named Lexy


----------



## Mrs.Doe

Here are my crew:

Dexter






Rocky






Mr. Muffin






And this is the best shot you're going to get of hurricane Daisy, always in motion






Thanks for lookin!


----------



## zemlin




----------



## niforpix

Here are my cone heads.


----------



## dj741

Thank you all for sharing the pictures of your pets. I miss having a pet. Might be time to get one to take pictures of.


----------



## chantal7

Here are some photos of my brothers cat. It likes to play with strange things: bags and computer desk trim; LOL.


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





The 3 that make you laugh out loud:
10.





11.





12.






13.





14.





15.





16.


----------



## Hobbes

niforpix said:


> Here are my cone heads.



Hey! What happened to those two adorable cats??? I really like the third picture. btw how old are they?  jc


----------



## Hobbes

Here are some of the pictures I took of cats. They are quite old and taken with a p&s back when I only used to shoot with full auto mode .

#1





#2





#3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#4





#5


----------



## niforpix

Hobbes said:


> Hey! What happened to those two adorable cats??? I really like the third picture. btw how old are they?  jc



Thank you!
They got spayed and neutered (brother and sister). They are now getting close to being 5 months old


----------



## Hobbes

niforpix said:


> Thank you!
> They got spayed and neutered (brother and sister). They are now getting close to being 5 months old



Aww so you had both of them neutered  Well I do understand if you get the male cat neutered but I think birth control pills would be better for females at least that's how I did with the cat I used to have. It's quite easy you only have to give them the pills once a week. haha Is that why they both were so uh calm and would sit still while you taking pictures of them?


----------



## niforpix

We could've done the pill I guess, but our adoption company included neutering and spaying of our cats, so we didn't actually pay anything for it. This way we also don't have to worry about losing track of giving them a pill every week and what not.

They are usually actually pretty photogenic cats. They're always so curious and they don't care about the flash going off


----------



## Hobbes

niforpix said:


> We could've done the pill I guess, but our adoption company included neutering and spaying of our cats, so we didn't actually pay anything for it. This way we also don't have to worry about losing track of giving them a pill every week and what not.
> 
> They are usually actually pretty photogenic cats. They're always so curious and they don't care about the flash going off



Well I am not sure how much it would cost to get a cat neutered where you live but where I used to live it actually cost a lot less to get a cat neutered than giving it pills once a week. Me and my mom chose not to neuter the cat because I have heard that cats that get neutered could get lazy and in some cases fat due to hormonal imbalances or whatever it's called lol.
So are your cats are house cats who never goes out? course I used to let the cat I used to have out whenever she wanted except after it got dark and she would never let anyone place her on a chair and sit there and pose for you lmao. I had to wait until she gets either bored or tired and let her choose where to sit or lay down and take some portraits of her .


----------



## niforpix

I'm not sure how much it costs here for the pills. Spaying/neutering is $300 (Canadian). 

Our cats are just as nuts as they were before. They run up and down the stairs, chase each other like nuts. They're so funny to watch


----------



## Hobbes

hmm that's quite expensive. I think it only cost like a hundred in Sweden. 
Well it's good to hear that they haven't been affect by the loss of their reproduction organs lol. I am sure having two cats is whole a lot more fun than having just one especially for the cats.


----------



## mrodgers

$300 for a cat?  Wow!

As far as I remember, I think it was $30 for a cat.  Haven't had a cat spayed for quite a few years.  Just had our dog spayed and she was $240 or around so.  

They bark and bark about spay/neutering your pets (no pun intended) and then charge you $200+ for a dog.  Ridiculous.


----------



## chantal7

mrodgers said:


> $300 for a cat?  Wow!
> 
> As far as I remember, I think it was $30 for a cat.  Haven't had a cat spayed for quite a few years.  Just had our dog spayed and she was $240 or around so.
> 
> They bark and bark about spay/neutering your pets (no pun intended) and then charge you $200+ for a dog.  Ridiculous.



Yeah, they charged my brother about 230 for this cat - pretty expensive here, but I think if you get a cat you need to be responsible for it; so many people are careless.


----------



## pez




----------



## JE Kay

Lookin' for rabbits. Finn's favorite pastime. Of course he never actually catches them, he's way to goofy. I think he starts laughing when he get close to getting one..


----------



## Kimberly81

My chee-wah-wah Lucy being patient with me while I test my new lights lol


----------



## Hobbes

mrodgers said:


> $300 for a cat?  Wow!
> 
> As far as I remember, I think it was $30 for a cat.  Haven't had a cat spayed for quite a few years.  Just had our dog spayed and she was $240 or around so.
> 
> They bark and bark about spay/neutering your pets (no pun intended) and then charge you $200+ for a dog.  Ridiculous.



Well I guess I am one of those people who is very willing to spend money on my own cat. If I remember correctly I actually bought those pills for preventing and exterminating different kind of parasites and believe me they aren't cheap I think I paid like 30 bucks for two pills :O well they last for like a year or so though. I think neutering or giving them birthcontroll pills should be a law or something because there are just too many people out there who don't seem to be able to take care of their pets and don't realize that they have to be responsible for the well being of their pets and their offspring. AND I also think that there should be a law that force people to get their cats tagged especially those cats that are allowed to go outside because it would be soooo much easier to find them if they get lost. 

Here are a few more pictures of cats. They were all taken with my old p&s camera.


----------



## niforpix

mrodgers said:


> $300 for a cat?  Wow!
> 
> As far as I remember, I think it was $30 for a cat.  Haven't had a cat spayed for quite a few years.  Just had our dog spayed and she was $240 or around so.
> 
> They bark and bark about spay/neutering your pets (no pun intended) and then charge you $200+ for a dog.  Ridiculous.



No, no... It was an adoption fee of $300 for 2 cats and that fee included spaying and neutering as well as tattooing them (we decided to go with a micro chip instead in case we move, which was only $20 difference).


----------



## Don Kondra

Max with his normal expression 

I'm ready, feed me.... 







Cheers, Don


----------



## Fraggo

This is my puppy Tango, she is, i believe, a Pit Bull / Malamute mix. very spastic and a bit of a ninny. Loves to lick everything too.


----------



## niforpix




----------



## JE Kay

Digging....searching....C'mon....






Ah Hah!!! Treasure! (She steals all the hair elastics from the drawer, she hides them under the couch. It's just bizarre)


----------



## BlueEyes01

Our Rocko last Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Hoser

Here's my cat Smeagol.

Here he is relaxing in his favourite spot






Now he's just hamming it up for the camera :lmao:


----------



## Hobbes

JE Kay said:


> Digging....searching....C'mon....
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Hah!!! Treasure! (She steals all the hair elastics from the drawer, she hides them under the couch. It's just bizarre)



hahaha! Those two pictures really made me laugh. I didn't know that some cats have this habit to collect stuff and hide them  and the way your cat was crawling inside that drawer trying to find the elastics is just hilarious :lmao:



Hoser said:


> Here's my cat Smeagol.
> 
> Now he's just hamming it up for the camera :lmao:



Aww! Someone was being shy .


----------



## JE Kay

Yep, she's a freak. Plays fetch, rolls over and won't eat any people food.


----------



## KJoseph

This is my friend's pet tiger Saber. He's playing peek-a-boo with me when I'm on the other side of the cage. 

It's kind of funny how they think that if they can't see you, then you can't see them. I think they forget how big they are sometimes. :mrgreen:

He's only 15 months old here. Still has about more than double his weight to grow.

Saber





This was one of my first shots with my Yashica TL Electro-X 35mm. I think aperture was off.


----------



## mrodgers

Not showing off any mind boggling photography skills here, but....

The dog was outside.  Wifey and I are watching TV and she pauses the DVR. 

"Do you hear water running?"

Then we hear the well pump kick on. Yup, water is running somewhere. Can't pinpoint it anywhere in the house which is easy because it's a small house and the furthest water source is only about 12 feet from any point in the house. So I open up the front door where we have an outside faucet. Water is just gushing out and the dog is just happy as can be romping around in the giant mudpuddle forming there.  This was spur-of-the-moment through the front screendoor hence the muddy paw swipes on the glass.  Wish it would have come out with better detail.....

What Dad?  Why you looking at me like that?


----------



## Hobbes

Holy cow! Your friend has a tiger as a pet??? and I thought people who have snakes and giant spiders as pets are crazy . It's not that I am criticizing your friend or anything but I think those species that are very close to extinction should be in a nature reserve and not be some rich guy's pet .




JE Kay said:


> Yep, she's a freak. Plays fetch, rolls over and won't eat any people food.



hahaha! I know some cats could have some weird habits and tastes when it comes to food. The cat I used to have actually LOVED to eat cheese and sometimes she would even eat lettuce. She was also extremely picky when it comes to food she would never eat the same food more than twice in a short time so we had to think hard to figure out stuff she would want to eat lmao.


----------



## KJoseph

Hobbes said:


> Holy cow! Your friend has a tiger as a pet??? and I thought people who have snakes and giant spiders as pets are crazy . It's not that I am criticizing your friend or anything but I think those species that are very close to extinction should be in a nature reserve and not be some rich guy's pet .



Its actually a husband and wife who have two, and its a private company who promote the awareness of the endangerment of tigers and do educational programs in the like.

The sad part is, tigers can never be reintroduced into the wild once their in captivity, because they dont know how to hunt.


----------



## Nikon Nick

This is my cat Oliver. She's very lazy.


----------



## Hobbes

Nikon Nick said:


> This is my cat Oliver. She's very lazy.



Lazy or not she is still a very adorable cat with a funny expression on her face as if she wasn't very happy to see you taking a picture of her lol. btw why did you name a female cat Oliver?


----------



## Nikon Nick

Hobbes said:


> Lazy or not she is still a very adorable cat with a funny expression on her face as if she wasn't very happy to see you taking a picture of her lol. btw why did you name a female cat Oliver?



Interesting story behind that one. When my roommate and I went to get kittens, we told the guy we wanted a male ones. So here's Oliver, I didn't think to look myself. Even the vet didn't check. Then the other cat started growing some balls, buy Olly wasn't. So I checked and WOLLA, girl! 

But I've called her Oliver for so long, and it's on her vet papers, lol. I figured if you can name a human male Ashley or Lindsay, I can call my female cat Oliver. :mrgreen:


----------



## niforpix




----------



## Hobbes

Nikon Nick said:


> Interesting story behind that one. When my roommate and I went to get kittens, we told the guy we wanted a male ones. So here's Oliver, I didn't think to look myself. Even the vet didn't check. Then the other cat started growing some balls, buy Olly wasn't. So I checked and WOLLA, girl!
> 
> But I've called her Oliver for so long, and it's on her vet papers, lol. I figured if you can name a human male Ashley or Lindsay, I can call my female cat Oliver. :mrgreen:



Well personally I actually prefer female cats because they don't get into fight with other cats as often and if they loose a fight they wouldn't run away because they lost their territory lol at least that's what I have heard. lmfao at the comment about male cats growing balls hahaha! At least cats are better at hiding their wangs than dogs lol. Well I still don't get how and why some men have those female names it's not there's anything wrong with having female names but just imaging all the kids making fun of you at school because you have a weird name.



niforpix said:


>



hahaha! I love to watch cats sleeping course they always keep rolling around trying to get in a more comfortable position or something lol and that cat of yours looks like it got a beard growing under it's chin and it was smiling hahaha


----------



## Crazydad

Here is Thor, the luckiest dog in the world, after his back surgery. Truely a miracle he is still here with us. 

Last week, he hurt his back and moving slow, so we took him to the vet and he gave us some meds and told us to watch him carefully. We did so and on Thursday night he was not moving his back legs at all so my wife took him to the emergency vet. They told us he had no deep-tissue pain response (squeezing his pads with clamps) and if he had surgery ($3000+), there was only a 10-20% chance he would ever walk again. 

We agonized all night about what to do. Since money is very tight and the odds of recovery were so low, we had made the decision to put him down. Friday morning, the kids all said their goodbyes and we took him to our vet to be euthanized. Our vet did one last check of his pain response and Thor definitely responded. We were referred to an orthopedic vet (didn't know they had those) and after examining Thor, he said there was a 90% chance of recovery. So we went ahead and borrowed the money.

Hard to think he was minutes away from death.


----------



## Fraggo

Crazydad said:


> Here is Thor, the luckiest dog in the world, after his back surgery. Truely a miracle he is still here with us.
> 
> Last week, he hurt his back and moving slow, so we took him to the vet and he gave us some meds and told us to watch him carefully. We did so and on Thursday night he was not moving his back legs at all so my wife took him to the emergency vet. They told us he had no deep-tissue pain response (squeezing his pads with clamps) and if he had surgery ($3000+), there was only a 10-20% chance he would ever walk again.
> 
> We agonized all night about what to do. Since money is very tight and the odds of recovery were so low, we had made the decision to put him down. Friday morning, the kids all said their goodbyes and we took him to our vet to be euthanized. Our vet did one last check of his pain response and Thor definitely responded. We were referred to an orthopedic vet (didn't know they had those) and after examining Thor, he said there was a 90% chance of recovery. So we went ahead and borrowed the money.
> 
> Hard to think he was minutes away from death.


 
I am so glad your puppy is doing much better and is still with us. I do hope he continues to get better and more  active.


----------



## Crazydad

Fraggo said:


> I am so glad your puppy is doing much better and is still with us. I do hope he continues to get better and more active.


 
Thanks for the good thoughts. The vet said it would be anywhere from 2-4 weeks before he started moving around and up to 6 months before he is back to his old self.


----------



## niforpix

Was playing around with my 50mm f1.4





f1.4
iso 800
1/60
Handheld


----------



## niforpix




----------



## Don Kondra

An older shot with a closer crop...

"Max aka Old Broken Ear"






Cheers, Don


----------



## adamwilliamking

Our two cats!

Ant (Anthony)





Harley





Harley 2





Thanks for looking.


----------



## sleepingdragon

My old dog Worf.


----------



## chantal7

The brothers cat! I will steal it in his sleep! I love his cat!














































More pictures here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/159107-entertaining-cat-photos-25-photos.html


----------



## Defy

*Maggie*
*





Cheshire




*


----------



## Reel1




----------



## niforpix




----------



## MBasile

adamwilliamking said:


> Harley



That's an awesome shot!


----------



## Hobbes

Here are a few pictures of a cat I took recently. I just wish I am the owner of that cat ^^


----------



## Corbin Lane

I've got 3 pets. Two Welish Corgis and 1 Cat.

Here is Twinkle, A miss-mark pure-bred Corgi





Here is Millie, A Pure-bred Corgi





Here is my cat, Ki-Ki, that a City worker gave to us after he found him on a tele-pole.





Here is my neighbors cat that I basically take care of





My Dogs are from the same litter and we were only going to buy Millie (Black) but the breeder brought the other one and what do you know, we got her too.

The Dogs are 10-11
Ki-Ki is 13
Jackson (White cat) is 5(?)


----------



## Plankton

Ragnar the cat, and co-co  the cat


----------



## epp_b




----------



## shubho

nice,love the reflection on image.

Focus Bangladesh


----------



## soul.glo

Artistic shot of my cat.  Her name is Mona Lisa.  This shot is actually going to be in my upcoming gallery on canvas.


----------



## GTR Driver

Gino says hello Photo Forum


----------



## Hobbes

soul.glo said:


> Artistic shot of my cat.  Her name is Mona Lisa.  This shot is actually going to be in my upcoming gallery on canvas.



That's one amazing shot of a black cat! It's simple but yet very artsy 



Here are a few random shots of some cute dogs ^^















and this isn't exactly a pet but I'll post it here anyway course it's so cute


----------



## chantal7

This thread is still alive! :O '

Two pics of my neighbors dog:


----------



## epp_b




----------



## Mrs.Doe

epp_b said:


>



Epp, is that a labradoodle?


----------



## epp_b

Close: Portuguese Water Dog / Poodle cross.


----------



## Mrs.Doe

epp_b said:


> Close: Portuguese Water Dog / Poodle cross.




He's gorgeous!  I've never seen that particular cross before.  I have a labradoodle.  They're quite close in looks.


----------



## epp_b

"She", and, yes, there are aspects that look quite similar


----------



## epp_b

Here's one more of her just being a water dog


----------



## sheltiefan

I wish I could get photos with my Nikon..but our lad can't stand the sound of the lens focusing and the shutter click!

The only way I can get a shot of our Sheltie is with my phone's camera.


----------



## epp_b

Well, since I'm here anyway and I took a photo of my dog today...


----------



## dukeboy1977

He's such a cutie!


----------



## Rebel_gurl




----------



## Patricia

My two dogs. Standard poodle Posh and German wirehaired pointer Rossie
Patricia


----------



## teneighty23

grr


----------



## MelodySoul




----------



## Hobbes

teneighty23 said:


> grr


haha! awww someone is sweepy


----------



## AgentAustin

This was my cat as a kitten (first digital camera!)






and her now:


----------



## blondie621

Jenny, my Lab/Mix Rescue





Lyla, two pics of my Deaf/Pit Rescue from a kill shelter









Chyna, my other Pit/Mix from the same kill shelter




Chyna & Lyla are best buddies! 





Ginger, my oldest rescue...13 years old!





Bambi, two pics of my Chihuahua Rescue










Princess, Pit Rescue


----------



## LaFoto

As always: only just Mia, the cat, to show (taken about half an hour ago):


----------



## epp_b




----------



## amkphotography

My boy, Bubba, when he got back from the vet. He was attacked, thankfully he's still here though! 






Cleaning his toes. He looks so silly doing this, I had to capture it.


----------



## Hobbes

Holy!!! What/who attacked your cat?  
Cats look kinda ugly and a lil bit scary with their fur shaved lol and they should be called naked molecat ^^


----------



## jinx

This is Dennis.


----------



## icassell




----------



## Dory2006

Let me in! Let me in!







My little huntress:


----------



## icassell

love the paws ... are dragonflies in season?


----------



## Dory2006

They're crazy this time of year. They're everywhere.


----------



## YOM

This is Chesdin





Here is Denali


----------



## YOM

We also have 2 cats:

Ecko 





Sima


----------



## photo28

YOM said:


> This is Chesdin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Denali



beautiful eyes there!


----------



## epp_b

I haz a boo boo 







>


WALL CLIMBING CAT


----------



## ottor

*We lost our baby on the 25th, but luckly we have a bunch of great photos....
*


----------



## Rob_W

Angel. he will destroy your soul and feast upon your flesh ...


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## Photographergirl04

Faye


----------



## phocus78

anyone got a pet dolphin?


----------



## davlin47

Hello 

The photos are very cute. They look fantastic in pictures. I think it is like your family members.
Please share more and more
Thanks


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Here's my Nia!  Sorry for the bad quality pics, haven't gotten a nice camera yet.

10.5 months old.














8 months old
This is her a couple months ago


----------



## epp_b

Please let me in!





Enjoying fall ^_^


----------



## ErectedGryphon

My Randal





My Sable


----------



## JE Kay

Pet or GF......she's not sure which.... :mrgreen:


----------



## niforpix

My 2 babies


----------



## KristerP

A few cats of ours.. the reason I finally got *into* photography about 2 years ago was that my wife needed me to take photos of the cats in her cattery.. the results have varied but slowly I've become better ..


----------



## niforpix

Shot with Canon 7D + 15-85mm IS kit lens. I can't believe how freakin' sharp that lens is!


----------



## Hobbes

I know this one isn't really a good portrait because the eyes are not in focus  but it's my very first headshot portrait ^_^ and this kitty is sooooooo adorable xD










I just love the way cats stretch lol so lazy but yet so adorable ^_^





sniff sniff :mrgreen:


----------



## Gene1219




----------



## Kpablo

I haven't got my own dSLR yet, still debating on which one to get. I did these two with my step father D40, I'm a horrible photographer, but I'm looking at the bright side, I'll get better  This forum is a bunch of help, just seeing CC for other people picture is helping me "get the idea." This is my Doberman, Louie.


----------



## gtbike72

Coco


----------



## epp_b

Cleo, after enjoying a playful romp in some tall grass ^_^


----------



## Gene1219




----------



## icassell

Joy


----------



## icassell

Bada Bing






Bada Bing and Bada Boom


----------



## epp_b

One of my first pictures with the Alienbees Cybersyncs I picked up today


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## jazzitupphotography

Holly


----------



## Kpablo




----------



## epp_b

This little guy is Radar.  We're dogsitting him for the rest of the week


----------



## fuglychick21

This is Tex when he was a little puppy...




Now this is him all grown up!!


----------



## epp_b

My dog's a photographer now, too!


----------



## AlphaEden




----------



## Mulewings~




----------



## icassell

Bada Bing


----------



## Nyberg

Our cat Zimba


----------



## pez




----------



## jinx

Spike


----------



## niforpix

My two monkeys


----------



## Josh66

My cat.  I guess she has a name, but I just call her "the cat", lol.


----------



## ImNick

Chloe


----------



## Jay30

Lucy


----------



## thebeatles




----------



## bentcountershaft

Everyone needs a back scratcher:


----------



## stone_family3

This is my Belldandy a Mini Lop rabbit.


----------



## 20civic04




----------



## fwellers

Elsa:





Cora:






Simon:


----------



## Big_Pink_Snapper

Meet Charlie


----------



## fast eddie

Wesley!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My buddy Matts cat is really photogenic.  This is Jihad.


----------



## Tappout




----------



## GFruge

Watch out for Max!


----------



## freeze3kgt

Nyx (doberman) and Blaine (Husky mix)


----------



## bentcountershaft

Connor.  Defender of our manor.  Fiercely vigilant as you can see.


----------



## stone_family3




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

One of our cats, Zoner.


----------



## bitteraspects




----------



## leftypony

Zym


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## epp_b

My dog, Cleo, after a haircut:






"Piper", one of my dog's friends:


----------



## Lindera

We call her "The Destroyer"






oh, and this is Spice:


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## D3KNikki

peanutbutter


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Sterling in a culvert.


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## freeze3kgt

nyx again


----------



## sheltiefan

Our little lad Dougal at the park:


----------



## xMClass

Friend's pups.


----------



## TMWallace

My awesome pup


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Our English Bull Terrier in standard begging form.


----------



## kekaru

lets see your pictures of your doggys


----------



## jjparson

Bridger by pingeye, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

This new theme would go well into the existing "Pets"-theme, so it got merged. 
And in order to not only merge but also contribute, I quickly chose a very old photo of the only non exotic pet we have, our cat Mia:


----------



## Mustlovedragons

My "baby", Winston...




and his brother Theodore.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Kekaru, great capture.  Perfect in b/w

My Sadie moping on the couch.


----------



## bruce282

Our dog Lady. This photo is about 45 years old. Lady had a dog house in our yard and when Sadie decided to have her kittens she did so in the dog house. From that point on Lady was the designated kitty sitter.


----------



## Texsun




----------



## icassell




----------



## harrypinto11

Pets are our best friends. I have a white horse which is very old. My father loves it very much so still we have it. Its name is Jojo and it is very wise and cool. Many time I ride on it.


----------



## freeze3kgt

Jackson red dobe and Nyx Black dobe


----------



## Edsport

My cat Rusty. All taken with 350D and 18-55mm lens...


----------



## BallZ6pd

Willamina and Namaste Shot with 2 580EXs and some snoots.


----------



## safeshot

this is Miley relaxing in the sun


----------



## freeze3kgt

my new doberman puppy LOKI!


----------



## peeper

meet brent...


----------



## peeper

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Kekaru, great capture. Perfect in b/w
> 
> My Sadie moping on the couch.


 

stunning!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks! She's my little couch potato.

My friends border mix at the beach today.


----------



## knwnasrob

My Husky Siku


----------



## KristerP

LaPerm cats:


----------



## bentcountershaft

Love that first shot, KristerP.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Mach0




----------



## bpd398

Vegas Low Key 2 copy by bpd398, on Flickr




Vegas low key by bpd398, on Flickr

Pics of my retired police dog, Vegas.


----------



## ryanwaff

My cat


----------



## jjparson

Scout in some decent light by 3$ Maddy, on Flickr
"Scout"


----------



## JKPGT96

Nothing too interesting, but here are a few from around the house of my 'new' Basset Hound, Chloe.  She is an 8 year old rescue hound.
















I am very much so learning my new camera and how to take photos, so I know the pictures are nothing stellar . CC welcome.


----------



## robertscott

Here's my little Girl




Tiggs by Robert Scott Photography.ca, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix

treats by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## bazooka

Here's one of my friends dog...




Prissy 4 by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## Don Kondra

Ruby in fresh snow..






Cheers, Don


----------



## bhop

Peek-A-Meow by bhop, on Flickr




Commander Queso! by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## RamAir

DSC_0084.jpg by jonhoward84, on Flickr




DSC_0087.jpg by jonhoward84, on Flickr


----------



## chadjohnson001

Here's Saber...

View attachment 5213

1

View attachment 5214

2


----------



## PixelRabbit

This is Angus 
He is the only willing participant in this whole photography thing.  Our other cat and dog aren't quite so willing, if I don't get the shot on the first shutter click they start the whole turn the head away or walk straight at me lol


----------



## cgipson1

Koko! The dummy took a header off of the third floor balcony last night and landed on the kitchen counter! he was limping yesterday.. but is fine today! Took this earlier... 70-200 with 2x TC... while testing it for some sharpness issues that turned out to be non-existent! lol!

View attachment 7574


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Koko! The dummy took a header off of the third floor balcony last night and landed on the kitchen counter! he was limping yesterday.. but is fine today! Took this earlier... 70-200 with 2x TC... while testing it for some sharpness issues that turned out to be non-existent! lol!
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7574"/>



Oo hope its ok, I would take of to the vet just in case, and now I know where you got your avatar lol.


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koko! The dummy took a header off of the third floor balcony last night and landed on the kitchen counter! he was limping yesterday.. but is fine today! Took this earlier... 70-200 with 2x TC... while testing it for some sharpness issues that turned out to be non-existent! lol!
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/photo-themes/7574-pets-koko-5-2-12.jpg"/>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oo hope its ok, I would take of to the vet just in case, and now I know where you got your avatar lol.
Click to expand...


Yes.. he is fine! Vet said he was just bruised... and probably used one of his nine lives! lol! Thanks!


----------



## kharp

Marshmallow when he was just a little kitty.


----------



## KnewEyez

I'm new here and this is my first post! My cats Alvin&Onyx


----------



## ChazM

gonz by Chaz Miley, on Flickr


----------



## lovemeformetori

This is Loki


----------



## lovemeformetori

Horses


----------



## johngalliano032

nice dog!!!


----------



## GreggS




----------



## bentcountershaft

This is an old pic of my buddy that died a couple years ago.  He's missed.




IMG_2197a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Gabby
















Shot with Olympus OMD EM5 with 75mm f/1.8 lens


----------



## LaFoto

Not my pet, but certainly his, whoever he might be...




204_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Jimmy123

Jake


Any comments more than welcome!


----------



## ozzysangel




----------



## Tee

At the park


----------



## laynea24

Tee said:
			
		

> At the park



Love this! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## ceeboy14

Friend's Dog


----------



## JohnWDavisJr

Ali and log by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

Our Dogs by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## DorkSterr

8Ball | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Don Kondra

Ruby, she was sleeping but I woke her up 





Cheers, Don


----------



## Azexa

My cat by Azexa1, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack




----------



## jake337

Here's my friends pup Junior.


----------



## bentcountershaft

029a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## pez

I'm editing this post because as of yesterday, it is my memorial here to my best friend, Rusty.


----------



## GDHLEWIS

My two dogs, Lady (brown) and Fizzy (White)


----------



## Philmar

Java by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Aaaah Heaven!!!!  I smell barbeque by Phil Marion, on Flickr




What? Wrestling is FAKE? Get outa here... by Phil Marion, on Flickr




I'm pretty sure I can take that squirrel by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Photo

My future sister in law's newest member of the family.  She was a rescue.




DSC_0475 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JoL

Our newest addition to the family. She still acts a little stiff but I'm sure that will change over time.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

'lil Java in his bed by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Java, Mocha and Latte moonlighting as security personnel by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The dog days of summer are over: Latte, Java and Mocha fritter away yet another autumn afternoon on a park bench by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_DSC_0069 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## JoL

Kiara by johanneslutz, on Flickr


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Here's Marzipan.....wondering what the hell I was doing (trying to photograph a butterfly at the bottom of our garden), she wandered down the lawn to investigate....she doesn't normally look that grumpy.


----------



## scotts2014se

Riddick...


----------



## Philmar

Latte takes in the local scents by Phil Marion, on Flickr




the 3 amigos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pyzik

Marlin the Puggle



Marlin by Pyzik, on Flickr


----------



## Mach0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Java standing guard over his heart toy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar

What I like about Philmar  images is that regardless of the subject they consistently show class.


----------



## pyzik

Grr


----------



## Philmar

sashbar said:


> What I like about Philmar  images is that regardless of the subject they consistently show class.


THANKS!

I guess I am pretty good at NOT posting my classless ones.


----------



## Philmar

Furry friends of Madison Square Park - Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Latte in the leaves by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Trevor


----------



## woolybear

This is my room mate "Licker"
He got the name because when he was a kitten, he liked to lick a lot. 
He's not very sociable during the day, and prefers the night life instead!


----------



## limr

Fred Berg said:


> View attachment 107994



You have a bunny!!


----------



## Philmar

Java wakes up refreshed for another day at the beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Java and Latte in service as volunteer lifeguards - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Latte looking confused by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Photo

A shot I took today of our two pups playing outside.


----------



## Hermes1

My two Akitas.


----------



## pez

Maxwell & Trevor


----------



## Philmar

Java enjoys the sun through the window by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Latte feeling a little blue by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bored at the beach - Mocha dreams of supper by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Well? Did you bring treats? - Java, Latte and Mocha take a break in Glen Stewart Ravine Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Mojo





Mojo & Webster, buddies





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Just another busy day of lounging around waiting to be taken to the beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mocha. Latte and Java cruise for babes on the Kew Beach Boardwalk by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Java enjoying nature in Glen Stewart Ravine Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr




HOW many shopping days until Christmas? by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

My kitty is 11 years old and has always winked.  Taken with my Nikon Coolpix P7100


----------



## jcdeboever

ummmmm... are you can a play with me or that camera dummy?


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## paigew

had to put our girl down Satuday


----------



## Philmar

Java greets a slobbering youth - Kew Beach dog off leash area by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Latte enjoying the snow by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mocha&#x27;s day at the beach...in February by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Latte and Java at ages 8 and 9 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Having a few problems with the autofocus on my mirrorless (Panasonic DMC G5) and the 100-300mm lens. Fortunately the cat , Marzipan, obligingly remained still long enough to get a few decent shots in.


----------



## Philmar

Another day idling at the beach - Latte and Java by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Canine tourist enjoying Piazzo San Marco  - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Don Kondra

Wazzup ?  






Cheers, Don


----------



## Philmar

Java inquiring about dinner by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Latte taking time to sniff and lick the flowers by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Photo

The latest addition to our furry family.  Say hello to Zema The White Husky.

Here she is when we first saw her in person at 6 weeks old.





The following week sleeping with her sister Zelda at 7 weeks old.





The day after we brought her home (8 weeks old).





Another photo of her the day after coming home with us.





Craaaaaazy puppy (Taken yesterday at 3 months old)





Another one from yesterday being chased by one of our other dogs Ducati.





Yeah I know I'm cute.  (Taken today)


----------



## tpuma

My old man Rocco.  He always has that silly look on his face.




Happy Min Pin by Tom Puma, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Contemplative Bob is contemplative.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Miss Daisy enjoying the river


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Now _that_ is a great pic!


----------



## jcdeboever

Baby Girl


----------



## Philmar

Latte, Java and Mocha relax at the park and take in the changing colour of the leaves - Sunnybrook Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Latte at Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Java and Latte sing a duet at the beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

DSC_0893 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## dxqcanada

Lucky


----------



## limr

dxqcanada said:


> Lucky
> 
> View attachment 138273



What beautiful eyes!


----------



## dxqcanada

As my mom would say ... han-sum-guy.
His eyes are actually less blue, more green.


----------



## TheWHU

Hello all, it's been a long long time since I posted on here and I think one of my last posts (of not many in truth) was of Millie our cat so what better way to reintroduce myself by introducing one of our two horses. Marley, on the left, with his apparent new girlfriend Lola (please ignore the bad photoshopping......please  )


----------



## limr

TheWHU said:


> Hello all, it's been a long long time since I posted on here and I think one of my last posts (of not many in truth) was of Millie our cat so what better way to reintroduce myself by introducing one of our two horses. Marley, on the left, with his apparent new girlfriend Lola (please ignore the bad photoshopping......please  )View attachment 138321



Sweet!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Those are some very nice lookers!


----------



## TheWHU

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Those are some very nice lookers!



Aren't they just! I'd like to say I was lucky and managed to catch a rare moment of tenderness between two horses but from the moment they met they've been inseparable and smooch at every chance they get!

This is Marley's sister, Mia;


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Miss Daisy taken about 3 years ago with a point and shoot.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pez

Trevor, from across the room


----------



## TamiAz

Kiki closeup by TamiAz, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Even they know to stop and smell the flowers...


----------



## waday

Roxy Portrait by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Even they know to stop and smell the flowers...
> 
> View attachment 141175


They stop and smell the turd instead.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

True, but I was being delicate for sensitive eyes


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Braineack

from my potato camera


----------



## Braineack

sorry, was linked directly to my cloud.   but my Pixel phone has impressed me with IQ.


----------



## pez

dusted off one of my old K-01 cameras tonight and stuck a 40 Ltd on it, but the only subject handy was Trevor ^^


----------



## snowbear

Yesterday - My intern helping me out.



DSC_0016.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219

I tried to give this a film like edit...


----------



## Braineack

DSC_9675 by The Braineack, on Flickr






DSC_9711 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Braineack said:


> DSC_9675 by The Braineack, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9711 by The Braineack, on Flickr


Great shots. L


----------



## Braineack

thanks!

got a few more:




DSC_9699 by The Braineack, on Flickr





DSC_9725 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Wonderful renders, very soulful


----------



## pez

Max & Trevor expecting things


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Miss Daisy ( the real boss of the house )


----------



## terry_g

This is Sabrina when she was a little girl.







She grew into a wonderful creature.






Sabrina and Raya.







Raya when she was young.






The newest addition to our family Sophie.


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5 macro,  Acros 100




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Rollei Prego 140, Fujifilm Superia Xtra 400




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg

jcdeboever said:


> Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5 macro,  Acros 100
> View attachment 148484
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Oh, if I'd seen this earlier, it would have been in for POTM. Fabulous portrait!


----------



## jcdeboever

Spoiled, Men in Black


----------



## katsrevenge

Maccat 
d300, 50mm prime f1.8



August 2017 by 
M.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Dog soon after, jumped up, and went bizerko on me... Lol, he wasn't playing. Minolta Maxxum 9, 35-70 mini beercan, TriX, D76, Rapid Fixer, Canoscan 8800F

Crazy White Dog


----------



## jcdeboever

Very dirty window but I quite like the render.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Rollei Prego 140, Fujifilm Superia Xtra 400
> View attachment 148486
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Look like an Irish Water Dog on my monitor.


----------



## Gary A.

Sadly, our wonderful Wheaten of 14 years, passed earlier in the year. The house didn’t seem like a home and recently we have adopted a Wheaten puppy.

iPhone images:



Meet Miss Maggie.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> Sadly, our wonderful Wheaten of 14 years, passed earlier in the year. The house didn’t seem like a home and recently we have adopted a Wheaten puppy.
> 
> View attachment 151203
> Meet Miss Maggie.
> View attachment 151204


So cute[emoji4]


----------



## Rick50

What a wonderful breed @Gary A.  I had not heard of it before. I love small dogs!


----------



## Gary A.

Rick50 said:


> What a wonderful breed @Gary A.  I had not heard of it before. I love small dogs!


They’re from Ireland. At 35 lbs for the females, not all that small. More on the smaller end of medium.


----------



## Philmar

Java stretching by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Java by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665

@Philmar pretty little Yorkie. We lost our Muffin in 2010. Still miss that little fur ball.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Toby



APX 400 (pushed to 1600), Adonal 1+25 for 30 minutes at 20°C (slight agitation)


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Toby in the snow at St. Ottilien





APX 400 @ DIN 28, Adonal 1+25 @ 20°C for 14'30'' with slight initial agitation and one inversion midway. Revue AC-3s 50mm with yellow filter.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Parker219

Caption- Can you believe my owner didn't even get my entire head in this photo?!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

One from today...


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Java keeping warm by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

1. Nikon F3HP, 50mm 1.8, Acros 100, HC 110 B



 

2. Nikon FM, 100mm 2.8E, TriX 400, HC 100 B


----------



## Braineack

DSC_7888 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665

"Muffin", 2001-2010. The littlest of our fur kids but you'd never know it by how she acted around the big dogs. She added meaning to the saying "It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the  fight in the dog". Here she is "hiding", lying in wait for one of the others.


----------



## pez

Braineack said:


> DSC_7888 by Braineack, on Flickr


Awesome cat


----------



## Tony744

A couple of my bi-polar baby Bandit boy.


----------



## Braineack

DSC_7923 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Don Kondra

Varis, she looks so innocent, Not  



 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Tony744

There's a reason cats are so cute...it's so we don't kill them when they throw something off the table, or dig their claws into a favorite chair, or the countless other ways they come with for getting into mischief.


----------



## Don Kondra

Tony744 said:


> There's a reason cats are so cute...it's so we don't kill them when they throw something off the table, or dig their claws into a favorite chair, or the countless other ways they come with for getting into mischief.



That is so true.....

I woke up recently to find my lamp with Japanese handmade paper at an angle and with a new hole in it, sigh...



 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Fujidave

Grey day here today in East Sussex UK, went to the park and tried out BBF and AF-C all set right thanks to a member on here.  First real go but quite chuffed, just need more practice.




Run Susie Run by Dave, on Flickr





Come to Daddy by Dave, on Flickr





Best Paw First by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

DSC_9062 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

From yesterday, Sooc X-T20 + XF 35mm f2.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm XT2, 18-55,  Custom Classic Chrome simulation


----------



## Philmar

Java keeping warm by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dog days of spring by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Java enjoying Winter Stations art design at the beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie today,  X-T2 + XF 18-55mm


----------



## Fujidave

Susie today,  X-T20 + XC 50-230mm.


----------



## acparsons

DSC_9123 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Toby (taken yesterday)


----------



## Jeff15

Some lovely looking pets on this thread...


----------



## terry_g

Sabrina in her tent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sophie our newest rescue cat





Gulli who sadly is no longer with us.





Raya another rescue cat


----------



## DennyN

Puggle The Face of Genius. As usual you can see he is busy contemplating the origins of the universe.



All my babies past and present - Pets - Denny Noll
A few Holga pet shots in this folder also - Holga 120N - Denny Noll


----------



## pez

terry_g said:


> Sabrina in her tent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie our newest rescue cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gulli who sadly is no longer with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raya another rescue cat



Great photo of Raya! Sophie looks like half the cats I've ever had, lol. You can just put her on a plane.


----------



## LostBoy1

Here is Mia. She's trouble!



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Tucker. XT2, 35 1.4


----------



## jcdeboever

Street twins


----------



## pez

Maxwell reclines on his computer/cat chair


----------



## DennyN

pez said:


> Maxwell reclines on his computer/cat chair


Fantastic pic, reminds me of one of my babies now gone. She also liked to climb on the back of my puter chair.


----------



## jcdeboever

Another one of Tucker, heavy crop. XT2, 35 1.4


----------



## Fujidave

Susie on her very own sofa just now, X-T20 + XF 35mm f2


----------



## jcdeboever

Webster would love Susie but he probably wouldn't treat her like a lady, she is too sexy for her bed.


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## zombiesniper

This is why Luna loves the studio.




Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Junior, in "Dad, it's too hot to pose" mode.




 Junior-01 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## DennyN

Jeff G said:


> Junior, in "Dad, it's too hot to pose" mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior-01 by Jeff Goff, on Flickr



Fantastic shot, beautiful.


----------



## Jeff G

DennyN said:


> Fantastic shot, beautiful.



Thank you


----------



## pez

Trevor


----------



## Jeff G

Dave, Trevor looks like a happy cat.


----------



## Gary A.

Miss Maggie


----------



## Jeff G

Gary, Miss Maggie looks like she has been having a good time.


----------



## Gary A.

Maggie is all about fun.


----------



## jcdeboever

Tractor show pet love


----------



## stapo49

Ziggi



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## CherylL

Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

This is Kabuki, he is our dare devil.


----------



## Philmar

snow angels by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

This is Autumn, she is the boss of the house!


----------



## Gary A.

Pretty cat.


----------



## Jeff G

Gary A. said:


> Pretty cat.



She knows!  LOL!   She is like an ice cream sundae, vanilla, chocolate, and caramel, and currently headbutting my tablet while I try to type.


----------



## Philmar

Java dreams of summer by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Java needs warm boots   nice shot Phil.


----------



## Philmar

Mocha by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

What is it about our kids and reflections?


----------



## Jeff G

Phil, I see you have the same nose print problem we have.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Crazy Ears


----------



## Philmar

Jeff G said:


> Phil, I see you have the same nose print problem we have.


it's worse in the windows for the backseat of the car


----------



## zombiesniper

Luna. Working off some treats. lol




lunarun by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

With the lensbaby twist 60



Oscar &amp; lensbaby by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## CherylL

My friend's pup.  His age isn't known and maybe around 6 years.  He is a gentle sweetheart.

1.  Belly rubs or no photos.  I had forgotten to disable the AF beep so he would turn his head each time.


 

2.


----------



## Gary A.

Handsome pooch.


----------



## Gary A.

You can’t put a price on fun.


----------



## dxqcanada

Umm, somebody gonna need a bath.


----------



## pez

Max & Trevor


----------



## wannabe photographer

Oki


----------



## zulu42

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 162392
> You can’t put a price on fun.



For me, it was the little bits of grass - providing a splash of color, that pushed the photograph into the "winner" category.


----------



## DarkShadow

Tucker.



DSC_4285 by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Miss Maggie cleaned up.



zulu42 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162392
> You can’t put a price on fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it was the little bits of grass - providing a splash of color, that pushed the photograph into the "winner" category.
Click to expand...

Maggie plays hard. We walk along the creek nearly everyday ... and she hits the water and mud nearly everyday.


----------



## CherylL

wannabe photographer said:


> Oki
> 
> View attachment 162399



Schnauzer??


----------



## wannabe photographer

CherylL said:


> Schnauzer??



Not sure,took him out the water one day when we have floods in the city.It looks like Schnauzer but personally i think he is some kind of mix.

he was so small and scared


----------



## CherylL

wannabe photographer said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schnauzer??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure,took him out the water one day when we have floods in the city.It looks like Schnauzer but personally i think he is some kind of mix.
> 
> he was so small and scared
> 
> View attachment 162435
Click to expand...


Ah what a sweet heart!  Lucky for him you found him.


----------



## CherylL

The grandpups


----------



## Gary A.

They seem very happy.  Nothin' like a happy pooch.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Dreaming of yesteryear...


----------



## Philmar

Latte relaxing at the beach as an early evening storm approaches by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## paigew

Favorite snack



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## paigew

Taco loves being read too...especially books about puppies


----------



## shadowlands

This is Peppa, our Peach Faced Love Bird. She's spoiled.


----------



## Gary A.

Max finds some glasses during his walk.


----------



## Jeff15

Meet Zak,


----------



## Philmar

Java and his sandy snout: enjoying the last days of summer at Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, 55-200, custom chrome. 

Soccer dog


----------



## Gary A.

^Wow ...intense.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 135 f2.8, SB15, HP5, HC110


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## stapo49

Holly



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Trey and his dog, Axle. Trey rescued him from my neighbor who was abusing him. They were not real violent with him, but ignoring his basic needs as a dog, and scolding him incorrectly. I guess some people just don't have the sense to take care of a pet. Heck, I never owned a dog until Webster, but I knew enough that he need lots of love, attention, care, and food. Anyway, thanks to Trey and the previous owners understanding my concern to make it happen. He is fat now. Lol. I don't remember the camera, and XT2 and a 55-200 if I recall. I edited this in a program I installed a long time ago (Exposure), I needed to take care of the blown highlights.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gabrielle, Trey's sister, and Axle


----------



## DarkShadow

That is a beautiful picture JC


----------



## stapo49

jcdeboever said:


> Gabrielle, Trey's sister, and Axle
> 
> View attachment 165502


Lovely shot.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> That is a beautiful picture JC





stapo49 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gabrielle, Trey's sister, and Axle
> 
> View attachment 165502
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Wow, thank you men! I didn't expect a response in the bowels of TPF, I like to lurk in there.


----------



## Fujidave

Still waiting for my laptop as miss really editing my shots.  Susie today.


----------



## jcdeboever

Baby Girl, 14 years old


----------



## Fujidave

Window needs a clean...lol


----------



## Fujidave

jcdeboever said:


> Trey and his dog, Axle. Trey rescued him from my neighbor who was abusing him. They were not real violent with him, but ignoring his basic needs as a dog, and scolding him incorrectly. I guess some people just don't have the sense to take care of a pet. Heck, I never owned a dog until Webster, but I knew enough that he need lots of love, attention, care, and food. Anyway, thanks to Trey and the previous owners understanding my concern to make it happen. He is fat now. Lol. I don't remember the camera, and XT2 and a 55-200 if I recall. I edited this in a program I installed a long time ago (Exposure), I needed to take care of the blown highlights.
> 
> View attachment 165455





jcdeboever said:


> Gabrielle, Trey's sister, and Axle
> 
> View attachment 165502



Two cracking images JC, and beautifully taken too.


----------



## stapo49

Holly at the Beach


----------



## Jeff G

This would make a cool poster for a sci-fi movie.


----------



## stapo49

Jeff G said:


> This would make a cool poster for a sci-fi movie.



Attack of the 20 foot dog! lol


----------



## Fred von den Berg

It's in here somewhere


----------



## DarkShadow

My Crazy Cat


----------



## Jeff G

Good looking furball.


----------



## Philmar

11 year old Java still loves running on the beach - even in November by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

So that's  what a baby wookie looks like!  Great pic Phil, Java is definately having a good time.


----------



## Fujidave

Susie on her couch...Lol


----------



## Jeff G

Haven't  seen Susie for a while, nice shot. 

She has that, "Dad, why can't we go outside" look.


----------



## Fujidave

Jeff G said:


> Haven't  seen Susie for a while, nice shot.
> 
> She has that, "Dad, why can't we go outside" look.



Thanks Jeff, I think the look said Why did you take me out in the rain...Lol


----------



## pez

Max, always calm & steady


----------



## Jeff15

Zak...........


----------



## pez

Tippy


----------



## pez

Maxwell & Trevor


----------



## jcdeboever

Baby Girl, 15. Not doing well.  I love her so much. She used to let me clean her eye boogers. Not any more, she is so sensitive.


----------



## pez

jcdeboever said:


> Baby Girl, 15. Not doing well.  I love her so much. She used to let me clean her eye boogers. Not any more, she is so sensitive. View attachment 167825


Have you tried this supplement product? It seems to help...


----------



## jcdeboever

pez said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Girl, 15. Not doing well.  I love her so much. She used to let me clean her eye boogers. Not any more, she is so sensitive. View attachment 167825
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried this supplement product? It seems to help...
Click to expand...

Nope never tried it. She is 16 years old, may give it a whirl.


----------



## Fujidave

Susie with the X-T3 + XF 50mm f2 today.

1




Susie by Dave, on Flickr

2
Then X-T3 + XF 90mm f2.




Susie Portrait by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Java standing guard over his heart toy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Susie, taken with the X100F earlier on.


----------



## smoke665

Philmar said:


> Java standing guard over his heart toy by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Reminds me of our littlest fur kid, Muffin. She was a hoot.


----------



## Fujidave

Two of Susie today, X-T3 + XF 50mm f2




My Girl by Dave, on Flickr




The Watcher by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

The end of the rainbow.



DSC_7919 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## shadowlands

Here's are my babies... Peppa & Cosmo. Peppa is a Peach Faced Lovebird. Cosmo is a Dutch Blue Lovebird.


----------



## pez

Maxwell, Note 8


----------



## Philmar

Latte does his impression of a windmill on the boardwalk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

This Methuselah is 10 years old and going strong!


----------



## pez

Maxwell earlier today


----------



## Fred von den Berg

This seems to be her favourite spot in the garden this spring


----------



## Raw photographer

Link gone


----------



## Soocom1

pez said:


> Maxwell, Note 8


Maine Coon mix?


----------



## thphoto

our family tomcat filou


----------



## Philmar

Java romps on the pebble beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Soocom1 said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maxwell, Note 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maine Coon mix?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure- I liberated him from a shelter when he was a kitten- almost 20 lbs though.


----------



## Photo Lady

some of my other

 

 pets


----------



## Photo Lady

and a few other pets..lol ..and this is not all of them... lol


----------



## Philmar

Latte surveys the weather outside. Increased chance of rain and decreased chance of a walk on the beach. Easter, schmeaster! by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Trevor


----------



## stapo49

Yum!




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G

Looks like he's  eating a churro.


----------



## stapo49

Jeff G said:


> Looks like he's  eating a churro.



It does look like a churro lol. It's actually some sort of teeth cleaner thing.


----------



## Jeff G

I was pretty sure it was a dog treat or such but it reminded me of a churro and now I want one.


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> and a few other pets..lol ..and this is not all of them... lolView attachment 172250 View attachment 172251 View attachment 172252 View attachment 172253



you have a lot of pets!  Great set!


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a few other pets..lol ..and this is not all of them... lolView attachment 172250 View attachment 172251 View attachment 172252 View attachment 172253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have a lot of pets!  Great set!
Click to expand...

 thank you .. yes i do
..


----------



## CherylL

The grandpups


----------



## CherylL

I caught Snickers watching me from behind the tree



Hiding out by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Maxwell assumes his snoozing position on the cat chair again.


----------



## Photo Lady

my special pets ...


----------



## crf8

View attachment 179021sitting on the couch 


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## stapo49

I need a rest after a hard morning playing American Football


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## crf8

Both dogs waiting




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

Stella my second adopted


----------



## DarkShadow

Stella and Minnie.


----------



## mountainjunkie

Our cat is not hospitable to strangers, especially when we aren’t home. So, as we’re going through the process of selling our home, she gets to go on car rides during showings....this snap shot perfectly sums up her feelings on the matter...


----------



## stapo49

mountainjunkie said:


> Our cat is not hospitable to strangers, especially when we aren’t home. So, as we’re going through the process of selling our home, she gets to go on car rides during showings....this snap shot perfectly sums up her feelings on the matter...
> View attachment 182598



One unhappy cat!


----------



## stapo49

I am really getting the hang of this game.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 182772


So cute...face is so sweet too


----------



## Original katomi

mountainjunkie said:


> Our cat is not hospitable to strangers, especially when we aren’t home. So, as we’re going through the process of selling our home, she gets to go on car rides during showings....this snap shot perfectly sums up her feelings on the matter...
> View attachment 182598


Is that a Cat nav


----------



## Original katomi

View attachment 182797


----------



## Don Kondra

The girls, Varis and Ruby...



 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Photo Lady

Don Kondra said:


> The girls, Varis and Ruby...
> 
> View attachment 182807
> 
> Cheers, Don


sweet girls


----------



## mountainjunkie

Original katomi said:


> mountainjunkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our cat is not hospitable to strangers, especially when we aren’t home. So, as we’re going through the process of selling our home, she gets to go on car rides during showings....this snap shot perfectly sums up her feelings on the matter...
> View attachment 182598
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Cat nav
Click to expand...


lol yep, “turn left!” Emphatically


----------



## terry_g

My wife just found this picture of Sophie shortly after she adopted us.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Jeff G

Such a pretty face!


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 183160


Wow those eyes


----------



## Philmar

Doddies enjoying sights and smells of Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

My daughter wanted some photos with her and her dog Lola.


----------



## Philmar

Latte & Java, their little noses pressed to the window screen praying I let them join me outside by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Overread

Love it looks like a canvas painting!


----------



## Philmar

plowing through the snow by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Ziggi


 

Holly


----------



## jcdeboever

From 2005. They have both passed on, miss them. Both rescued, one from a barn, the other from shelter.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Java on the boardwalk by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Austin, around 2002.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## stapo49

If her ears flapped anymore she would take off!


----------



## Photo Lady

stapo49 said:


> If here ear flapped anymore she would take off!
> Haha .. he is so cute..


----------



## Jeff15

Ben at 12 weeks old...


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Daddy, let me in!


----------



## Jeff G

Love it!


----------



## Fujidave

Susie in Mono by Dave, on Flickr




My Girl by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Maxwell


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## CherylL

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 188605



Not that is a lap warmer!


----------



## Jeff15

Ben crashed out


----------



## Photo Lady

Jeff15 said:


> Ben crashed out
> 
> View attachment 188619


This is a secure carefree pup.. cute photo


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Daddy, let me in!
> 
> View attachment 187925


This looks like the happiest pup in the world.......... what a smile


----------



## pez

Trevor, first shots with a new lens


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## terry_g

Sophie


----------



## Jeff15

Ben


----------



## Tony744

Bandit


----------



## Jeff15

Ben


----------



## Master Yoda

My friend "Tiger" passed away 3 days ago ......


----------



## Photo Lady

Master Yoda said:


> My friend "Tiger" passed away 3 days ago ......


sorry for your loss..


----------



## Master Yoda

Photo Lady said:


> Master Yoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend "Tiger" passed away 3 days ago ......
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for your loss..
Click to expand...

Thanks.....


----------



## Jeff G

Master Yoda said:


> My friend "Tiger" passed away 3 days ago ......


Sorry to hear this, it always leaves a gap in your heart to lose a member of the family.


----------



## terry_g

Tiggar having some treats. He was a feral cat and the wildest cat I ever met.
Sadly he disappeared after living with us for seven years.


----------



## terry_g

This is Sabrina another feral rescue cat. We got her as a tiny kitten she will be eight years old next July.


----------



## Photo Lady

terry_g said:


> This is Sabrina another feral rescue cat. We got her as a tiny kitten she will be eight years old next July.
> they are both beautiful cats...


----------



## Master Yoda

Jeff G said:


> Master Yoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend "Tiger" passed away 3 days ago ......
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear this, it always leaves a gap in your heart to lose a member of the family.
Click to expand...


Thank you. It is true.


----------



## Master Yoda

"Chameleon"


----------



## Tony744

Master Yoda said:


> My friend "Tiger" passed away 3 days ago ......



Sorry for your loss


----------



## CherylL

Snickers giving Quincy a bath



Snickers grooming Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Snickers giving Quincy a bath
> 
> 
> 
> Snickers grooming Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


 Love this photo... so loving...


----------



## Master Yoda




----------



## CherylL

Oscar is getting a little shaggy.  Looks like I need to trim his eyebrows again.  He has been chewing on his feet so I trimmed those today.  I am not a groomer so I do not want to chop up their hair.  



Oscar getting shaggy by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Let them out..let them in..lol


----------



## Photo Lady

Just hanging out in the rain after i brushed him......lol Getting him all pretty for his 11th birthday this month..


----------



## CherylL

Remember back in grade school and your Mom cut your bangs too short?  I did that to Quincy.  It will grow back poor pup.

Before:



Qunicy before by Cheryl, on Flickr

After:



Quincy after by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Remember back in grade school and your Mom cut your bangs too short?  I did that to Quincy.  It will grow back poor pup.
> yes i remember ... and i remember doing it to myself... he looks great.. and gorgeous photos of him
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> Qunicy before by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy after by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

DSC_1353 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Original katomi

CherylL said:


> Remember back in grade school and your Mom cut your bangs too short?  I did that to Quincy.  It will grow back poor pup.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> Qunicy before by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy after by Cheryl, on Flickr


Yep know that feeling
We have a Yorkshire terrier cross , I trying her often and sometimes the grade guide come off and she has v short patch.
Mind you at the moment she is having the last laugh, as Mrs. is doing my hair the same way......


----------



## Don Kondra

The regal Miss Varis...



 

Cheers, Don


----------



## smoke665

Beautiful warm sunny afternoon yesterday for Sadie to soak up some sun. As the warm golden rays washed over her you can almost feel the contentment......NOT. The reality was it was a cold, dreary, overcast, and misting rain kind of day. The kind of day to bring out the 1/2 CTB on a speedlight to work a little light magic. The pose of contentment??? She was actually p****d at me because I'd made her sit on the bench to shoot these, when she wanted to patrol the deck for little green lizards. So this is her "I'm mad and won't look at you" pose.




Then when I became more insistent, I got the "Do you really want a piece of me" look.




How it was done. Pentax 100mm,  ISO 100, f/4, 1/200, in camera WB set to 14000k, backed off some in LR to bring a little of the blue back in. I should have had the light on a stand, with a much bigger modifier, but with the drizzle, and looking like it was going to pour down at any minute, I opted for a quick speedlight on camera with a 1/2 CTB gel.


----------



## CherylL

Oscar got his bandage off and went for an evening walk.



Oscar evening walk by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## limr

Master Yoda said:


> My friend "Tiger" passed away 3 days ago ......



Just saw this. So sorry  I had parakeets, too. They are so full of personality, the house must have felt empty without him. I still miss mine.


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 190453



What a beauty!  Do brush her daily?  Her coat is beautiful.


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!  Do brush her daily?  Her coat is beautiful.
Click to expand...

thank you..today he is 11 yrs old... i brush him a few times a week


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!  Do brush her daily?  Her coat is beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you..today he is 11 yrs old... i brush him a few times a week
Click to expand...


Wow 11?  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!  Do brush her daily?  Her coat is beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you..today he is 11 yrs old... i brush him a few times a week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow 11?  Happy Birthday!
Click to expand...

awww thank you...


----------



## CherylL

Tried out a little backlight and I think I could have exposed better.  Took his harness off in photoshop.  Poor pup I cut one leg hair shorter than the other.



Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Tried out a little backlight and I think I could have exposed better.  Took his harness off in photoshop.  Poor pup I cut one leg hair shorter than the other.... he is so handsome in any light..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## GimmeAnother1

Such a happy looking puppy!


----------



## acparsons

Prehistoric Cat



DSC_1616 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## TME

Great shots I’ll get as good as I can with limited skills(still learning) and post some.


----------



## acparsons

Feralish Market Cat

I love shooting these cats.



DSC_1852 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_1854 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_1855 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## acparsons

Market Cats




DSC_2230 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_2166 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_2200 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_2164 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

Grandpup Addison doesn't understand all this social distancing.  Where are her treats and back rubs?  I was taking photos of the grands and the pups at a distance.  Her face looks so sad.



Addison grandpup by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Xpro3 + XF35mm f1.4




That Sultry Look by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## mountainjunkie




----------



## stapo49




----------



## Photo Lady

adorable..


----------



## CherylL

stapo49 said:


> View attachment 195447



Ahhh puppy play


----------



## CherylL

Quincy, what are we waiting for look



Quincy walk by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Don Kondra

Ruby - waiting/making sure I don't go to town without her 




 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Photo Lady

Don Kondra said:


> Ruby - waiting/making sure I don't go to town without her
> 
> View attachment 195565
> 
> Cheers, Don


Beautiful Ruby.. you better not go without your Ruby..


----------



## jcdeboever

Do ya have snacks?


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> Do ya have snacks?
> 
> View attachment 195566


you better with those puppy droop eyes... so cute..


----------



## CherylL

Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Perfect!!


----------



## stapo49

Don Kondra said:


> Ruby - waiting/making sure I don't go to town without her
> 
> View attachment 195565
> 
> Cheers, Don



She's a beauty!


----------



## stapo49

CherylL said:


> Oscar by Cheryl, on Flickr



I always love a great Schnauzer pick.


----------



## jcdeboever

Used a Sony A900 and a 85 .14. First time messing with this camera.


----------



## stapo49

Holly at the river.


----------



## CherylL

Quincy likes his Tshirt by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Scott Whaley

We lost Buddy in 2020.  He was 12 years old.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

almost 12 yrs old..


----------



## jcdeboever

Scott Whaley said:


> We lost Buddy in 2020.  He was 12 years old.
> 
> View attachment 201988 View attachment 201989



Beautiful cat.


----------



## Scott Whaley

jcdeboever said:


> Scott Whaley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We lost Buddy in 2020.  He was 12 years old.
> 
> View attachment 201988 View attachment 201989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful cat.
Click to expand...


Thanks, we really miss him.


----------



## CherylL

Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

CherylL said:


> Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr


such a beautiful boy...


----------



## CherylL

Photo Lady said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> such a beautiful boy...
Click to expand...


He needs a haircut.


----------



## Photo Lady

I found a couple of baby photos 


 if we could turn back the hands of time


----------



## Hardus Nameous

I don't suppose anyone else keeps arachnids as pets?  This is one of my amblypygi, a Phrynus sp.


----------



## Photo Lady

my three new puppies..


----------



## jesssica_

A couple of my pretty kitties, my moms dog Paris, and my dog Prada ♥️


----------



## Lez325

Here's Max


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## riffraff

Poppy. She an awesome model, will do anything for treats and a cuddle.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Monika has a strange pet ménagerie… Oskar is just one of them!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-
​Another of Monika's protégés!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jesssica_

Aurora


----------



## Photo Lady

My Three pups almost grown ... Luke who is 7 yrs......

 Lucy.... 11months...Lady 10 months... And Lisa 13 months


----------



## Jeff15

This is Ben


----------



## CherylL

Jeff15 said:


> This is Ben


Ben is adorable!  I am partial to schnauzers


----------



## Philmar

Troubled teen. Age 15 Java is twisted again at the beach by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Toby (5 next month)


----------



## Jeff15

Ben


----------

